# Minecraft server



## LafTur (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey people, like to stack blocks?

*The "Vanilla" Server*

*Things that will get you banned*
Intentionally destroying the work of others.
Taking items that do not belong to you.
Starting large fires.
Flooding buildings, holes, mines, or anything else that does not belong to you.
Undermining the game mechanics to give yourself an unfair advantage.  (aka: cheating or hacking.)
Being a general asshole.  (This basically reserves us the right to get rid of you without giving a specific reason... I mean, c'mon, nobody's going to hate you for no reason.)

*Here* is the server IP address and port number:  174.140.167.184:29260

Basically it's a vanilla server, which means I use no mods, and no one is allowed to "cheat." (ie: get free stuff from the OPs, or have starter kits.)
Another thing worth noting is world cycling.  We have an official world that is *never* reset.  Additionally, fresh new worlds will be periodically generated and then trashed, just to give a different experience.  Expect world cycling to happen every one or two weeks, however, this is not set in stone.  I expect to vary the time periods in accordance with the general consensus of the community.

Currently, *the official world* is being hosted.

Whitelist is currently *ON*.

PvP is currently *OFF*.



*FoxesCraft*

If you want more than vanilla, FoxesCraft implements greifing protection measures, user-accessible commands such as /list, and a single world that never resets. (possibly more features?  Ask MoreThanOneFox)

FoxesCraft probably has similar, if not identical, rules to the vanilla server.  (Just be nice, and if unsure, once again, ask MoreThanOneFox)

*Here* is the domain: foxescraft.com
No need to specify a port number, as the default 25565 is used.




*FAF | MC Usernames*

***Let me know what your MC name is by *posting****
***{VOP} indicates operator status on the vanilla server, while {FOP} indicates operator status on FoxesCraft***

LafTur | Lakitoo  *{VOP}*
chompskey | opticalmask
Oovie | iloveoovie
Sponge Cat | kvltar
Waffles | WaffleBird
JamesB | jimbolder
Bernad | Bernad  *{VOP}*
Tythanis | Tythanis
Clayton | Timmycat
Sam | Adamchz1
FenneckFan14 | Blacktemeraire
shindo | kyookyoo
DeFox | DeFoxVolpe
DeGei | DeGeiDragon
Karimah | Warm_Muffin
Meadow | Meadow654
litso | Tetokolpian
xiath | atomicX
cpctail | (?)
Henrik | henrybat
CannonFodder | CannonFodderl
Bad Voodoo | Nob0dy73
grimtotem | lightbringer87
Kaelen | Kaelen_Toonycoon
Flatline | TheGreatSausage
Keydrian | Keydrian
Mangamanda | Mangamanda
The_RedDragon | Ayesac
Cobra10106 | Cobra10106
Wreth | Wreth
Chittebengo | Chittebengo
SligarTheTiger | SligarTheTiger
rutari | www66
shiraikingetsu (FA) | Shirai_k
tetsuropanda (FA) | Fuzzypanther
Karnak | <Graveyardskank>
Gentoo | GentooWulf
Shirai | Shirai
Appy | hpyifur
Nikomaru | Nikomaruhito
Hoot (FA) | hootbird
Sumi | Harleyhyena
Ley | Leybun
Oasis | FoxTheif
Ozawk (FA) | Ozawk
Czar (FA) | frogela
Ithkale | Ithkale
MartyCraft | koleo69
Furnatic | Furnatic
Ttaxus | Ttaxus
Obtuse tail  | Alma_Balzitch
Aro~So | Aro_So
Hopfel | Hopfel
Teero | shqk2004

If you are on this list, you are on the whitelist for the vanilla server.  If you are not on this list, you may still be on the whitelist, but it would be better if you PM me so that I can add you.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha, just kidding.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I'll check it out when I wake up. The server I go on now is really inactive, I haven't seen anyone in a few days.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha, I swear I looked for a gaming section.  Oh well, thanks for the move.  Sorry for the nOObiShNeSs....


----------



## Tythanis (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome! I'll try to join sometime. I just built a gaming PC so I could finally play some things. My old laptop couldn't even run Minecraft on the lowest setting...


----------



## wolfman18 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet!  I still need to get on an online server at all.....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 4, 2011)

My server is getting a bit too popular for my taste, a 50 players capacity and people are still complaining because the server's always full >.>


----------



## Attaman (Apr 4, 2011)

A server will only get "full" if everyone crams themselves into one place, you just have a bunch of random people running around with no organization, or you are looking at hundreds of players, with dozens on at a time.

Really, at fifty players you can easily fit a 80x80x128 (I believe this would be a five "render" by five "render" area from bedrock to sky) area for each player, and have most of the players within walking distance of another player's home before nightfall.  And that's assuming you go for reasonably sized homes and what-not (At six areas dimensions, you can pretty much fit a fuck-huge castle with enough land inside to have a tower and provide for farming, most of the space for a mob-spawner..).

Then again, I'm use to playing on a somewhat organized server.  It's not heavily regulated, but the player-base tends to give itself some space, works together reasonably well, mega-projects tend to be respected insofar as no-one building in their way, and so on.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 4, 2011)

Attaman said:


> A server will only get "full" if everyone crams themselves into one place, you just have a bunch of random people running around with no organization, or you are looking at hundreds of players, with dozens on at a time.
> 
> Really, at fifty players you can easily fit a 80x80x128 (I believe this would be a five "render" by five "render" area from bedrock to sky) area for each player, and have most of the players within walking distance of another player's home before nightfall.  And that's assuming you go for reasonably sized homes and what-not (At six areas dimensions, you can pretty much fit a fuck-huge castle with enough land inside to have a tower and provide for farming, most of the space for a mob-spawner..).
> 
> Then again, I'm use to playing on a somewhat organized server.  It's not heavily regulated, but the player-base tends to give itself some space, works together reasonably well, mega-projects tend to be respected insofar as no-one building in their way, and so on.


 
I meant technically full, silly.  As in y'know, server capacity?


----------



## chompskey (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool, I've been looking around for a server -guess I'll try it out!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2011)

After years in development, I bought minecraft today.

I'll try and join it as soon as possib


----------



## Waffles (Apr 4, 2011)

We should start a list here for FA names and MC names.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2011)

Waffles said:


> We should start a list here for FAF names and MC names.


 
Fix'd

Also, I've managed to join the server, but I had trouble loading the terrain. I eventually timed out.
Up?


EDIT: not breaking nascar records with my connection speed. CC

I have arleady tried hamachi LAN multiplayer which had drawbacks, and the problems repeats itself;
Terrain is not loaded, unable to place or remove blocks, removing or placing blocks causes them to disappear or reappear, while creepers that are not even physically near me explode as if they were still walking and not stuck in place. It's my problem, but I see no viable reason.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 4, 2011)

The server is currently up.  There are four people other than me who are currently connected and having little to no problems.  I will try to keep an eye on the number of people logged in, just in case it's the server, and not you, the client.

[strike]Currently I see no (obvious) correlation between the number of players and the amount of reported latency.[/strike]

EDIT:  Currently trying to determine the maximum number of players.  Let me know if you can't stay in for long, or have trouble with lag.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Kvltar on Minecraft. When I first went on the server everything was fine, but now I'm having some lag.


----------



## chompskey (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm opticalmask in game - and I've been having some random lag too. More often when a bunch of people are online though (a bunch being 5 or 6, I think).


----------



## wolfman18 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya servers pretty fun :]  I'm beasley81 on there by the way.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

II am a solid, frequent and talented player if you wish for me to join you gotta to follow these steps:


```
Open the server.properties file

change online-mode=true
to
online mode=false


now restart your server
```
I have an odd firewall that causes issues for stranded login and I can't fix it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2011)

I got hacked and my password got changed, guess it'll take a while before I play again ='/


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I got hacked and my password got changed, guess it'll take a while before I play again ='/


 PM me I have a hotfix.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 5, 2011)

Euuuughhh
Tried to update my texture pack with the xau patch, errorsssss


----------



## LafTur (Apr 5, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> II am a solid, frequent and talented player if you wish for me to join you gotta to follow these steps:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
What's your MC username?  Changing that setting only causes the server to not authenticate your username with the registered names on the MC name server.

Update:  We have a new server:  http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1025&t=266920
If you were having problems on the last one, try this one, as it is supposed to be a better machine.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, we have run into a lot of hardships on the new server, but it's been fun working together.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll give it a shot.
My MC name is Bernad.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 6, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Wow, we have run into a lot of hardships on the new server, but it's been fun working together.


 
Monster spawning seems to be a bit eccentric.....

Edit:
We have a teamspeak server:  184.95.44.33  port 8767

You have to use this version of teamspeak though:  http://teamspeak.netfire.com/releases/ts2_client_rc2_2032.exe

Hope this is a nice addition to gameplay and such, have fun!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 6, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> PM me I have a hotfix.


 I fixed it, found a program and literally hacked myself.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

FFFFF
Laki, can you put in a backup D: My whole house just burned down and all my wolves died and shit. D:

Nevermind, rebuilding from hand (I could use some help getting logs) and I found 3 new wolves to replace. Almost no more bones though...
Sucks :/


----------



## Bernad (Apr 6, 2011)

There should be a couple more bones in the chest by the lava river.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

Bernad said:


> There should be a couple more bones in the chest by the lava river.


 Nah, just ran around and killed skeletons. 4 wolves now, almost 20 bones


----------



## Bernad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!

For some odd reason i am unable to connect to that server. I can connect to the other one, but not the one from last night.


----------



## Tythanis (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the new server down? I just got kicked off due to some error and can't log back in.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh dear, I died this morning with 3 diamonds :C
Then I find 13 more C:


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Soz for doublepost, but:
What server is everyone on? #1 or #2? And shouldn't we just merge them? :/


----------



## Oovie (Apr 8, 2011)

I gave up because of how barren it seemed... But there is a second server? Yeah an update on what to play on would be lovely.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I gave up because of how barren it seemed... But there is a second server? Yeah an update on what to play on would be lovely.


 Yep, the newer server will be a bit more permanent, probably more filled


----------



## LafTur (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, I tried to compile the information in the first post.  I removed the link to the first server.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tythanis (Apr 9, 2011)

Gah, cannot connect to the server...


----------



## Waffles (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, a few things:
-Need an anti-griefing and chest protect mod. NEED.
-Heather build a ton of bullshit on my house. Wtf. Like, a LOT. 
-I'm pretty sure she also took 14 diamonds, a few saddles, and a bunch of cobble and wood. Probably to build the crap =o=
I'll be back Sunday night. UGH.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

LafTur said:


> What's your MC username?  Changing that setting only causes the server to not authenticate your username with the registered names on the MC name server.
> 
> Update:  We have a new server:  http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1025&t=266920
> If you were having problems on the last one, try this one, as it is supposed to be a better machine.


 Hm. I will just try once I re-build my firewall when I get the new plugins then. The "Data send" that usernames ping out cause issues for my current setup and I am not sure how.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Okay, a few things:
> -Need an anti-griefing and chest protect mod. NEED.
> -Heather build a ton of bullshit on my house. Wtf. Like, a LOT.
> -I'm pretty sure she also took 14 diamonds, a few saddles, and a bunch of cobble and wood. Probably to build the crap =o=
> I'll be back Sunday night. UGH.


In addition, I'd also suggest turning PvP off. No one sounds interested, and it would prevent assholes like that jack guy from going around and killing people who just want to build stuff.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2011)

Good timing.  One of the main servers I've played on is shutting down. :C

Edit:

Username's jimbolder, btw


----------



## LafTur (Apr 10, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Okay, a few things:
> -Need an anti-griefing and chest protect mod. NEED.
> -Heather build a ton of bullshit on my house. Wtf. Like, a LOT.
> -I'm pretty sure she also took 14 diamonds, a few saddles, and a bunch of cobble and wood. Probably to build the crap =o=
> I'll be back Sunday night. UGH.


 
Heather supposedly put all of your stuff back in your chest. (that's what she told me)  If there's anything she didn't return, let me know, and I'll threaten to ban her or something... hehehe... which might result in actual banning.
I'll take a look into chest protect mods and anti-grieving measures.  For now, I'm going to make sure to make a backup of the world every now and then.  Also, thanks for the suggestion, I haven't thought about it.



Sponge Cat said:


> In addition, I'd also suggest turning PvP off. No one sounds interested, and it would prevent assholes like that jack guy from going around and killing people who just want to build stuff.


 
That's a good idea... for some reason I was thinking that turning PvP off would turn mobs off.  I guess I didn't really think about it.  I will turn PvP off.


On another note, the server went down for a little bit Sunday afternoon, followed by an unexpected reboot.  This wasn't an attack or anything.  (although _some_  people (server owner...) jumped to conclusions)  Something happened to a lot of VP servers being maintained by the company that maintains ours.  Sorry if your play time was  inconvenienced.  It's all good now, though!  

ALSO.
If you've had problems connecting to the teamspeak server, I forgot to mention that you need teamspeak version 2.
Terribly sorry.  http://teamspeak.netfire.com/releases/ts2_client_rc2_2032.exe


----------



## Bernad (Apr 10, 2011)

Diamond Challenge has been completed. 
I need to talk to you Laf'Tur whenever we meet again so we can decide how we will do this.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 10, 2011)

My house is starting to look nice, and I was just about to go make a building for the spawn when my minecraft computer died again. Instead of my dad giving me that thing when I move out, it's really tempting to just buy my own...


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2011)

Could you edit the OP with a list of MC/FAF usernames?  I have no idea who's who. D:


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2011)

Y'all are pimp. Helped me get a wolf 
I BET YOU DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS ME
HEHEHEHEEEE


----------



## Bernad (Apr 12, 2011)

Was thinking of starting the diamond challenge event on Saturday evening. Let me know if you want to participate and if you are able to do it on Saturday evening.
The reward for winning in the diamond challenge is a set of diamond tools.


----------



## chompskey (Apr 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Y'all are pimp. Helped me get a wolf
> I BET YOU DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS ME
> HEHEHEHEEEE


 :O

I am honestly surprised!



Bernad said:


> Was thinking of starting the diamond challenge  event on Saturday evening. Let me know if you want to participate and if  you are able to do it on Saturday evening.
> The reward for winning in the diamond challenge is a set of diamond tools.


Oh man I want to do this, and pretty sure I'm free then.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 12, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Was thinking of starting the diamond challenge event on Saturday evening. Let me know if you want to participate and if you are able to do it on Saturday evening.
> The reward for winning in the diamond challenge is a set of diamond tools.


What's a diamond challenge?


----------



## LafTur (Apr 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Could you edit the OP with a list of MC/FAF usernames?  I have no idea who's who. D:



Done!



Bernad said:


> Was thinking of starting the diamond challenge event on Saturday evening. Let me know if you want to participate and if you are able to do it on Saturday evening.
> The reward for winning in the diamond challenge is a set of diamond tools.



I approve of this.  Give it a shot, everyone!  (Is that central time?)



Clayton said:


> What's a diamond challenge?


 
Bernad has created a platformer-type challenge/game with several stages.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 13, 2011)

Was thinking of 8PM Central Time.  If we have enough people we will start, and if we don't we can wait till more come on or reschedule to a different date.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2011)

Im in right now. come play w/ me


----------



## LafTur (Apr 13, 2011)

So I was looking at some mods at http://www.modsforminecraft.com/.

The piston mod looks pretty rad, but I wanted some of your opinions.  

On another note:  Have there been any griever assholes that I've missed, or have been a little late on?  I'm thinking about giving OP powers to another trusted user.  I want to try to pick someone who covers a considerable amount of the time I'm not on.

Another option is the whitelist.  Using this might deter new users, especially those not on FAF, but then again I have no problem with a furry majority. :3
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2011)

LafTur said:


> So I was looking at some mods at http://www.modsforminecraft.com/.
> 
> The piston mod looks pretty rad, but I wanted some of your opinions.
> 
> ...


 I'm not really sure what that does.. or what it could be used for though

I was on late last night and nobody else was on, so I just went to the grinders and got stuff. I thought someone asked for string yesterday so I got like 2 stacks of string... :X
And then I realized that it was wool they asked for.. lol so NOWE WE HAVE LOTS OF STRING


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 13, 2011)

The first mods I'd go for are no PvP, anti-greifing, and chest protect. Other than that, pistons does sound pretty cool.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> The first mods I'd go for are no PvP, anti-greifing, and chest protect. Other than that, pistons does sound pretty cool.


 Yesss. and anti-creeper damage. That's such a PITA 


OMG I CANT BREATHE
BABY ANIAMALS

omg ok go to: http://www.modsforminecraft.com/archives/category/mods
Go to Mods and look at BABY ANIMALS


----------



## Shindo (Apr 13, 2011)

hi guys! im kyookyoo in the server just so ya know


----------



## LafTur (Apr 13, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> The first mods I'd go for are no PvP, anti-greifing, and chest protect. Other than that, pistons does sound pretty cool.


 
No PvP isn't a mod, it's a setting, and it will take effect the next time the server restarts... but now that I think about it, do we really want this?  What if there isn't an OP around, and you need to take care of someone who's griefin' your stuff?
I like the chest protect idea; I just need to find a good mod for it.

What do you mean by anti-griefing?  I searched, and it looks like a pretty broad term.  One example entailed "safe-areas," where only select players are allowed to build.  I don't like this one, might as well whitelist.  I know many enjoy their scenery.  Large tracts of claimed land just sounds like a big hassle, and it takes away from the realism of the game imo.



Clayton said:


> Yesss. and anti-creeper damage. That's such a PITA
> 
> 
> OMG I CANT BREATHE
> ...


 
Awwww, they're just trying to say hello! :V
Really though, taking away creepers would take so much of the challenge away.

Lol, I guess baby animals might be neat....  But once again I am going to test all these out in single-player first, and I still have to figure out how to install them.

Oh, and welcome, shindo! : D


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2011)

LafTur said:


> What do you mean by anti-griefing?  I searched, and it looks like a pretty broad term.


Anti-Griefing is like.. the blocks regenerate when someone tries to grief your stuff

& I don't mean take away creepers, but make it so the damage they do to property is regenerated, but they still do dmage to you if youre in a close distance to them


----------



## Bernad (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally dig the piston mod. Looks sweet!

I don't really have any opinions on white listing. I feel indifferent to it, but I like to see new people every now and then.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2011)

I made this for Kyookyoo. I think he'll like it


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2011)

I met a couple of you guys the other day.  I like the server - I'll definitely be getting on more.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I made this for Kyookyoo. I think he'll like it


 Is that a scratch and sniff honey scented sticker?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 14, 2011)

Good antigrief mod should include all of the following:
-No fire
-No altering blocks in a certain area (set by the players)
-No TNT
-No PvP
-Protected chests


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Is that a scratch and sniff honey scented sticker?


 I have no idea. I think I just googled "GOOD WORK sticker"


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

Please disable fire.
Plllleeaeaaeaessee disable fire.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

dienalsmith444 said:


> Do i need an official minecraft account to play on a private minecraft  server? If so, can i make minecraft official account for free.


 I'm not sure what you mean? If you're asking if you need a MC account to play on this server, yes


----------



## Oovie (Apr 15, 2011)

That's wonderful, I log in and some asshole decided to go insane lumberjack on my forest. What's even worse is they were all BIG trees, who the fuck took the time to chop down all that?
"Is there not enough fing trees around?" It's my shit, I'll plant all the god damn trees I want, I happen to like scenery with my structures thank you!  If your toaster can't handle the framerate then bugger off. *fences the zone*

Fuuuuck I can't believe they cut down all those trees, it was looking beautiful from the bridges above. Then they even tried removing the planks from my bridges-- That's what being polite gets me, fucking douchebags start walking all over me. I don't even play this game enough to deserve that.

edit: Might have been a misunderstanding reading that sign, even my neighbor noticed the forest gone. :shrug: It's cool.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

Oovie said:


> That's wonderful, I log in and some asshole decided to go insane lumberjack on my forest. What's even worse is they were all BIG trees, who the fuck took the time to chop down all that?
> "Is there not enough fing trees around?" It's my shit, I'll plant all the god damn trees I want, I happen to like scenery with my structures thank you!  If your toaster can't handle the framerate then bugger off. *fences the zone*
> 
> Fuuuuck I can't believe they cut down all those trees, it was looking beautiful from the bridges above. Then they even tried removing the planks from my bridges-- That's what being polite gets me, fucking douchebags start walking all over me. I don't even play this game enough to deserve that.
> ...


Wat
What trees? The only trees I cut down were in the tree farm underground. Where are the trees?


----------



## DeFox (Apr 16, 2011)

It is alright if i join the server?, i recently just bought mincraft and i'm getting the hang of it now so i thought i'd try the multiplayer. My username on Minecraft is - DeFoxVolpe


----------



## LafTur (Apr 16, 2011)

DeFox said:


> It is alright if i join the server?, i recently just bought mincraft and i'm getting the hang of it now so i thought i'd try the multiplayer. My username on Minecraft is - DeFoxVolpe


 
Of course it is.  No need to ask, just come on in.  :3


----------



## Bernad (Apr 16, 2011)

Grats to chompskey for winning the diamond challenge in 35 min.
congrats man.



Also remnants of the challage are allowed to be played in now. so have fun


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2011)

My community mob spawner is up and running.

Output isn't too good due to the new spawning mechanics, so it only churns out a decent amount of items during the day.

It's northwest of the diamond challenge.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> My community mob spawner is up and running.
> 
> Output isn't too good due to the new spawning mechanics, so it only churns out a decent amount of items during the day.
> 
> It's northwest of the diamond challenge.


What's spawning mechanics?


----------



## DeGei (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be logging in shortly, my MC name is DeGeiDragon ^.=.^


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What's spawning mechanics?


 
Darkness spawner, falling/lavablade harvester.

It's only one level atm, will add more later.


----------



## chompskey (Apr 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> My community mob spawner is up and running.
> 
> Output isn't too good due to the new spawning mechanics, so it only churns out a decent amount of items during the day.
> 
> It's northwest of the diamond challenge.


 Sweet! 

And LafTur, do we need a map reset for 1.5? If so, do you think you could put out a download of the last saved map?


----------



## Bernad (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm on Teamspeak if anyone wants to chat while we wait for server to come back.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 19, 2011)

-.- i actually have to have a life until the server gets back up


----------



## Shindo (Apr 19, 2011)

update dat server


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 19, 2011)

I can has server update?


----------



## LafTur (Apr 19, 2011)

Awefully sorry, I've been pretty sick today, so I never checked on anything.  I guess I'll be updating the server software now... will post when it's all running smoothly.

EDIT:  hehehe.... I have no console access... waiting for server owner...  hhhuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Also, I don't think world regeneration will be necessary, as no new blocks were added.  Someone confirm?  I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay! I await the return of our server!


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 19, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Also, I don't think world regeneration will be necessary, as no new blocks were added.  Someone confirm?  I guess we'll find out.


 
Just the new rail types. I'd be ok starting with a clean map, but I can imagine some people would be pissed.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 19, 2011)

any progress laftur?


----------



## Ames (Apr 19, 2011)

No new map-generated blocks were added.


----------



## DeGei (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think map regenerations are mandatory anymore with updates. I think it just saves them as they are and only alters any new generated chunks. I could be wrong.

Just wondering, have a guess when you will be able to get the server updated?


----------



## LafTur (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry about the wait.  Everything is a-ok now! 

I love clean, new maps, but I understand that some of you would like to keep your creations... soooo, no new map.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 20, 2011)

My client keeps black screening. I don't know if it's me or the server, but it is annoying


----------



## Bernad (Apr 23, 2011)

Dunno if you fixed it yet, but I had a similar problem.
had to re-download the minecraft .exe and get rid of any mod/texture packs I had.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, I started a new town, go to the minecart station by the stadium, go to the top, and take the path there. Rails to it aren't finished yet, but you can walk on it for now. 

There are a number of people already at the new town, and it already has a birch tree farm, wheat farm, mineshaft started, and minecart station started. I've sort of got streets laid out, so this will look more like a normal town. The space inside the walls is already filled up, so I've started an expansion, I'll finish it tomorrow.

I think we should name the town, and maybe the old one too. Any ideas? I think since there is a birch tree farm, and a number of buildings are partially made of it, maybe birch should be part of the name.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 23, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Dunno if you fixed it yet, but I had a similar problem.
> had to re-download the minecraft .exe and get rid of any mod/texture packs I had.


 
I have had no such problems.  The texture pack I use hasn't been working since the update, but I've had no such black screen.  Does it do the same in singleplayer?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 23, 2011)

GRRRRRRRRRR
B> Creeper removing mod
Anger


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2011)

My minecraft name is "Meadow654".
We should get a mod to allow basic commands like "/who" which lists all the people on the server and "/sethome", which lets you set a warp point for your house that you get to with "/home". These are just some examples.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like to join if that's fine :3 I am Warm_Muffin in Minecraft.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 24, 2011)

Waffles said:


> GRRRRRRRRRR
> B> Creeper removing mod
> Anger


 
I refuse to remove creepers.

Also, welcome Meadow and Karimah.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

hmm what about this mod? c:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs94-WfJ8Js
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1032&t=262441


----------



## LafTur (Apr 24, 2011)

I am very sad, because all the mods I was looking at have not gone to 1.5 yet... D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 25, 2011)

Gah, I'd love to join. However, I'm simply an oblivious piratefag.

I'll actually buy minecraft whenever... that meaning in a few months.


----------



## Teto (Apr 25, 2011)

Could I join as well? I might not be on much though, and I kind of suck at minecraft. I've never built a house for example and the best tool I've made is a stone pickaxe. Even though I've had the game since like October or something I think.

My name is Tetokolpian on it.

Also don't be put off by the fact that I've flooded servers in the past, and drowned people in mines, because that time I was assisted by the server admin.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't flood our server, and you are free to join.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 26, 2011)

I must say... Awesome work to those who are touching up the mine cart tracks.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 26, 2011)

Can we have a list of all OP's?
A rank mod which allows people of rank to have diffrent colour names would be good too, then we could have ranks other than OP and guest too.


----------



## DeGei (Apr 27, 2011)

I WAS ROBBED!!! Between yesterday and today, someone went into my house, took all my iron bars, two iron swords, two iron picks, a cake, two cooked porkchops, an iron ax, an iron hoe, a stack of arrows, and a bucket.

Seriously, what the hell?

If you need something wait and ASK! Don't just go into someone's house and take what you like.

They left an almost broken stone pick, another stone pick, a wood ax, & an almost broke wood sword. This is just wrong and I hope the person responsible will come forward & apologize. I had plans for that iron & now I have to try and replace it. I think it was about 20-30 bars. This is an outrage.

EDIT: Also realized a full stack of wooden planks & a small stack of wood as well. First tip off was all my doors were left open. My house is NOT A CHARITY!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2011)

DeGei said:


> I WAS ROBBED!!! Between yesterday and today, someone went into my house, took all my iron bars, two iron swords, two iron picks, a cake, two cooked porkchops, an iron ax, an iron hoe, a stack of arrows, and a bucket.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell?
> 
> ...


 

Yeah I've noticed :\ I've had shit stolen from me too. I think we should have a whitelist and if people wanna join, they just give their name here

People go into my houses and take my shit all the time so I've resorted to keeping my important shit on me so it can't get jacked while I'm offline. This is another form of griefing, where people go into a server, check chests, steal important shit and then leave.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 28, 2011)

Make a secret chest burried under the ground for valuble things.


----------



## DeGei (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone else been having problems with the server being slow? I have been having some problems as of late.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 28, 2011)

DeGei said:


> Has anyone else been having problems with the server being slow? I have been having some problems as of late.


 
Yep, usually when it rains.


----------



## DeGei (Apr 28, 2011)

I gave a non-fur friend of mine, Geminasu, a tour of the server. He liked it and is building a place of his own over by my place. He is a nice guy and will probably chat a bit.


----------



## Koalt (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok well i was told enuf times to make an account for the forums (which is stupid because i think your FA account should go with your FAF account =_=) and say my name and bla bla bla.... My Minecraft name is KoaltTheFurry and my FA name is Koalt. I'm on 6 to 8 hours a day i so bet all of you all ready know me (or at least most of you).


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2011)

Koalt said:


> Ok well i was told enuf times to make an account for the forums (which is stupid because i think your FA account should go with your FAF account =_=) and say my name and bla bla bla.... My Minecraft name is KoaltTheFurry and my FA name is Koalt. I'm on 6 to 8 hours a day i so bet all of you all ready know me (or at least most of you).


 
You can 'link' your FA to your FaF so you can press the little pawprint and it directs you there. The forums are awsome anyway. :3


----------



## DeGei (Apr 30, 2011)

Laki, Bernad, & I just had a quick chat about getting a locking mod, & I have seen Lockette in Action and it's simple to use.

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/se...hest-and-door-lock-no-databases-561-733.4336/

a video demonstration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCE44QOaUbg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally bought minecraft yesterday. My username is, once again, Maisuki.

I tried connecting to the server but keep getting this error messae:


> Connection Lost
> 
> End of stream



Edit: derp. I entered the teamspeak ip instead of the server's on accident.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2011)

A chest lock mod might be nice, lets keep the server mostly vanilla though...


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting an End of Stream thing right now


----------



## LafTur (May 1, 2011)

Yes, Vanilla is good.  This is why I am hesitant to get mods.

Other reasons include the fact that I'm lazy, I don't know how to use mods yet, and the server runs Ubuntu.  I will look at this chest mod sometime.... also, the server currently has a hangover, or something.  I am also getting the "end of stream" error... sooo yeah I don't know what's going on...  

EDIT:
I have a question about the mod that was linked to.
It says in the description of features: 
"One owner and up to 11 additional users supported. (17 for double chests!)"

What does this mean?  Is this a limit on the number of users that can use chest protect?
Other than that bit, I approve of this.

Lol, the plugin dev is furry...


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Lol, the plugin dev is furry...


 
A lot of them are, for some strange reason. >.>


----------



## Kivaari (May 1, 2011)

No, it means one chest can have the owner and up to 11 other people being able to access it. This is probably because you can only put so many signs on one chest. There isn't a limit to the number of chests in the server.

I think this mod is a great idea, and the gameplay will still be the same except people can't steal from protected chests.


----------



## Maisuki (May 1, 2011)

Ok, I can't log onto the server and I'm getting the same error as before.


----------



## Ames (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, the server is down at the moment.


----------



## chompskey (May 1, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah, the server is down at the moment.


 Oh, bother :c


----------



## Canyew (May 1, 2011)

I just made an forum account on here to even mention the minecraft server is down. lol
I am so mad right now I wanted to do more work on brichtown.

Also about mods

The other is play on runs bukkit with a lot of different plugins, like area defense plugin where gold blocks or diamond blocks make a barrier only the owner can edit inside of.
That plugin also has setting features to add freinds and such to it. They also run other plugins that are coded by one of the server admin, it adds a virtual storage system,
and a shop that runs off of run line commands from the chat menu, so you can buy and sell stuff to other players with virtual cash.

The server also has a rank system, Guest, Member, Builder, Adv builder, Op, and Admin. Guests don't have much, Members are basicly more trusted people, builders are higher in skill and have more functions to server mods
adv builders, even more, then ops which can spawn blocks, boot users etc
These are just ideas and to show what differnt mods/plugins there are. I can always get more info about them if requested. Your also better off talking to me on the server. I am not a big forum guy. 

Still hope someone gets the server up soon. birchtown still needs more work!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 1, 2011)

The server needs a restart. Many server's restart once a day to free up memory.


----------



## Maisuki (May 2, 2011)

Is the server back up yet?


----------



## LafTur (May 2, 2011)

It's back up now.
I wasn't able to restart it from where I was, and I couldn't get in contact with the person who can.  This is getting ridiculous.  I need Putty access... guuuhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Bernad (May 2, 2011)

As soon as I log in and exit my comfy Igloo... A creeper comes down from the creeper statue. D:
I have a bad feeling for my Igloo...


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Bernad said:


> As soon as I log in and exit my comfy Igloo... A creeper comes down from the creeper statue. D:
> I have a bad feeling for my Igloo...


 Yeah dude, that creeper statue is hollow or something cause creepers spawn in it


----------



## Bernad (May 2, 2011)

So there was a greifer on before the server pooped itself to death.  If you need anything to repair it and whatnot sent me a PM, IM, or let me know in minecraft and I'll help you out.


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Bernad said:


> So there was a greifer on before the server pooped itself to death.  If you need anything to repair it and whatnot sent me a PM, IM, or let me know in minecraft and I'll help you out.


 oh gosh, what was ruined?


----------



## Bernad (May 2, 2011)

Lots of things wooden sadly. : /


----------



## chompskey (May 3, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Lots of things wooden sadly. : /


 Gaaah again. Just a heads up for people that are planning on building with wood, wooden half-blocks don't burn - So I guess if you want to make sure your stuff doesn't burn, do that.. it will just take twice as much wood.


----------



## xiath (May 4, 2011)

wow. I logged on to the server for the first time just now and I instantly felt like a noob seeing everything that people have made.

My Minecraft username is EtomicX btw.


----------



## cpctail (May 6, 2011)

hey, got MC not to long ago.  Jumped to your server and geez saw some of the things your guys built.  If it wasn't for the fact you said it was vanilla, I would have swore mods were installed


----------



## Henrik (May 7, 2011)

Hey, I just visited your server and, well... Well, as soon as I got to the signboards with instructions a creeper appeared and everything went boom. Sorry =(
Also, nice server! My username is henrybat. Though my fursona's actually a toucan. The "bat" is from my surname..... Aniway.....
Rusty english, sorry.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

Ackk, sorry I haven't been on MC lately. Been dealing with other issues IRL and whatnot. I will hopefully drag Kyoo online with me soon


----------



## Kivaari (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ackk, sorry I haven't been on MC lately. Been dealing with other issues IRL and whatnot. I will hopefully drag Kyoo online with me soon


I also haven't been on much either. I've got work and a boyfriend, and this weekend was our town's garage sale weekend. I have to sort through all the stuff I bought before I can even reach my minecraft computer.


----------



## chompskey (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ackk, sorry I haven't been on MC lately. Been dealing with other issues IRL and whatnot. I will hopefully drag Kyoo online with me soon


 Aaaa dude, I was walking through the main town today and your/kyoo's house was burned down. I haven't been in there for a while, so I don't know how long ago it happened, but I'm going to rebuild it as best I can with wooden half-blocks, since they don't burn.


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Aaaa dude, I was walking through the main town today and your/kyoo's house was burned down. I haven't been in there for a while, so I don't know how long ago it happened, but I'm going to rebuild it as best I can with wooden half-blocks, since they don't burn.


Ahh, yeah it was burned down a little while ago. You don't have to rebuild it if you don't wanna, I don't know if Kyoo wants that house anymore


----------



## chompskey (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ahh, yeah it was burned down a little while ago. You don't have to rebuild it if you don't wanna, I don't know if Kyoo wants that house anymore


 Oh, well it's all done now lol


----------



## Volkodav (May 8, 2011)

chompskey said:


> Oh, well it's all done now lol


 Well thank you very much c:


----------



## chompskey (May 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well thank you very much c:


 No problem! :-D


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2011)

My minecraft username is CannonFodderl


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 12, 2011)

Username here is Nob0dy73.

Unfortunately minecraft doesn't like my computer and tends to use up all the RAM and SWAP space causing it to crash. Hopefully I'll get a work-around so I can join you guys


----------



## Bernad (May 12, 2011)

Since people are apparently having stuff stolen once again. Please tell Me what is going on instead of not saying anything about it.
If your stuff got greifed let us know.  We can help you fix it, or spawn the things that you lost due to greifing.  Like diamonds, stacks of ore, ect...

Please contact me thorugh IM, skype, or PM if you are getting greifed if I am not on minecraft, And leave me a message if I don't reply.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2011)

Bad Voodoo said:


> Username here is Nob0dy73.
> 
> Unfortunately minecraft doesn't like my computer and tends to use up all the RAM and SWAP space causing it to crash. Hopefully I'll get a work-around so I can join you guys


 
Have you tried increasing your java heap size?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 13, 2011)

I still can't connect.


----------



## LafTur (May 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I still can't connect.


 
As of right now, I can connect with no problems.  Let me know if you continue to have problems, and I will attempt to assist.


----------



## Wreth (May 13, 2011)

Bad Voodoo said:


> Username here is Nob0dy73.
> 
> Unfortunately minecraft doesn't like my computer and tends to use up all the RAM and SWAP space causing it to crash. Hopefully I'll get a work-around so I can join you guys


 
Try downloading the optimine mod.


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I still can't connect.


 
What kinda error you getting?


----------



## Max_Wolfe (May 14, 2011)

Saw your server. Loved it. 
My minecraft name is Trevorrovert (basically my real name spelled right and then backwards).


----------



## Kaelen (May 16, 2011)

Might I join the server? Kaelen_Toonycoon
Single player is losing it's charm...


----------



## Maisuki (May 16, 2011)

Kaelen said:


> Might I join the server? Kaelen_Toonycoon
> Single player is losing it's charm...


 
There's no white list, so just come on in!


----------



## DeGei (May 18, 2011)

Here are some interesting points: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=348260&sid=4e97dc6c7e25541e957ee78d7876149c


----------



## Waffles (May 22, 2011)

*cough*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> *cough*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE


 Omg, the person who runs the server should make this the default or something.


----------



## grimtotem (May 22, 2011)

hey just joined ur server MC name is lightbringer 87


----------



## DeGei (May 24, 2011)

We need some security, badly.

Have been sick on & off this weekend, so I hopped on to let off some steam & found my house TNT'd, Lava'd, and looted. Damage has been handled, and rebuilding has begun, but this sucks.

Thanks to Bernad for his help.


----------



## Maisuki (May 24, 2011)

Waffles said:


> *cough*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE


 
I didn't eat the mushroom soup! I swear!


----------



## DeGei (May 25, 2011)

Warning, New Patch Incoming: http://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/73428876692434944


----------



## LafTur (May 25, 2011)

Interesting... I feel the need to play again.  You all will see me on more often now, especially after the new patch. (I'll try to get the server updated as soon as possible)

Also, I'm going to put in Bukkit sometime soon.  Hopefully the update won't postpone that any further.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 26, 2011)

Update as soon as possible...


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

My Minecraft broke... How? It broke...


----------



## sangaire (May 26, 2011)

hey this is sangaire form the server XD gotta ask when will the server itself be upgraded cause ic annot get on with my personal upgrade. says the server is out of date


----------



## DeGei (May 26, 2011)

I poked Lak about it on Skype, he is going to get to it.


----------



## LafTur (May 26, 2011)

Heheh....  Well it looks like I forgot, even though DeGei reminded me on several occasions.


----------



## Kivaari (May 26, 2011)

There seems to be a problem with getting chunks to load on the server. Not very fun have only 6 to walk around on, or have none load and fall forever.


----------



## Karimah (May 26, 2011)

Dang I was too late with warning you, the new update is killing a ton of servers, I updated mine and 1.6.4 destroyed it, hopefully things will work a bit more smoothly in about a week. It's horrifically buggy even though it was supposed to fix a lot of things, the minecraft forums are going insane over it. If you backed up your 1.5 server files I suggest going back to that :/.


----------



## DeGei (May 27, 2011)

Server is running a bit on the slow side, seems to have problems mostly with multiple people being online at the same time & hopping between the Nether & Main worlds. The chuck load times can be a bit slow going in or out of it and then walking a good distance (also when first getting online). If possible waiting a bit for more areas to load handles it, but might have problems if you are in trouble with mobs. 
I heard some people were seeing a bit of destruction from wooden stairs & fences catching fire from lava to.
Hopefully the lag problems will get fixed soon. Overall, I've been managing ok, and been decently productive with Geminasu making headway into the Nether.

Tip of the day, Ghast's attacks don't break cobblestone.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 28, 2011)

I am getting "End of stream".

:C


----------



## sangaire (May 29, 2011)

yeah i think 1.6 killed hte server. if so and we revert the szerver to 1.5 how do we personally reset our game files to 1.5?


----------



## Bernad (May 29, 2011)

There was another patch/fix today so we gotta wait until the server is updated.


----------



## DeGei (May 29, 2011)

I am getting an End of Stream error, I don't know if it's because the latest update hasn't been added in or if it's something else. Hopefully we can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

DeGei said:


> I am getting an End of Stream error, I don't know if it's because the latest update hasn't been added in or if it's something else. Hopefully we can get it sorted out soon.


 
Internal server error for me.

Looks like the server's down.

And also, why the fuck hasn't the disappearing tool bug been fixed yet?  I've already lost 7 diamonds to it... :C


----------



## DeGei (May 29, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Internal server error for me.
> 
> Looks like the server's down.
> 
> And also, why the fuck hasn't the disappearing tool bug been fixed yet?  I've already lost 7 diamonds to it... :C


 It should have been with 1.6.5, but it's a bug.
If an item with durability is dropped on the ground, it will break on next use. To prevent it, put the item in a chest before using it.


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

DeGei said:


> It should have been with 1.6.5, but it's a bug.
> If an item with durability is dropped on the ground, it will break on next use. To prevent it, put the item in a chest before using it.


 
Yeah, I found out about it when I lost a diamond pick that way.  But the other 4 were 2 diamond swords that I lost trying to fend off enemies after picking up my dropped stuff after I died.  It's kinda hard to remember when you're being clusterfucked by zombies and skeletons. :C


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2011)

I lost like 7 diamonds from the glitch. :L


----------



## Flatline (May 30, 2011)

1.6.5 was supposed to fix the item bug... And I didn't lose anything since the latest update. But I will be more careful if it's still around.

1.6.6 should come sometime this week, hopefully that will fix this permanently.


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

Is the server working for anybody?  It's still down for me


----------



## LafTur (May 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah, I found out about it when I lost a diamond pick that way.  But the other 4 were 2 diamond swords that I lost trying to fend off enemies after picking up my dropped stuff after I died.  It's kinda hard to remember when you're being clusterfucked by zombies and skeletons. :C


 
The server only got the first 1.6 update.  I just now put in 1.6.5, and I can confirm that the tool bug has been fixed.  Now that I have proper access to the server, it will be updated promptly.


----------



## Bernad (May 31, 2011)

Server is getting updated again. So it is currently down.


----------



## LafTur (May 31, 2011)

It appears as though I lied.

I still don't have the proper permissions to start the server.  I can stop it just fine, though I can't start it back properly without the game throwing exceptions about world files not being found.  They're there, it's just I don't have permission to edit them, which means the game won't be able to as long as it's being executed under my login.

EDIT:
    But, hey, on the bright side, the server is back up.  (Read the next post for the good news.  )

A few thoughts...

    I decided that bukkit can wait until the game is at a _stable_ release.

    A new community gathering area would be nice.  (ie: *one* gathering area for everyone on the server)  I vote for tearing up the old spawn point and building something nice.  Any objections?

    Using portals and minecart tracks in the nether as a means of *very* fast transportation sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Ames (May 31, 2011)

Server's up


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 1, 2011)

LafTur said:


> A new community gathering area would be nice.  (ie: *one* gathering area for everyone on the server)  I vote for tearing up the old spawn point and building something nice.  Any objections?


I like the idea, though the spawn is a bit far away from where most people are. Even if we pick somewhere else, making something nice at the spawn area is still a good idea. 

I haven't had a chance to do anything with the nether yet, but is it possible to make it completely safe for travel?

Also, apparently holding shift while making a map makes a copy of map_0, which has Birch Town as the center and is fully explored.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Jun 1, 2011)

grr.. even after 1.6.6 i'm still getting kicked constantly. I don't really know what to do about this. I'm beginning to wonder if its my computer.

EDIT: Is the server running 1.6.6 yet? I just realised that may be my issue. 1.6.6 might be compatable enough to log in but not enough to prevent randomly thrown exceptions in the JRE.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 1, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> grr.. even after 1.6.6 i'm still getting kicked constantly. I don't really know what to do about this. I'm beginning to wonder if its my computer.
> 
> EDIT: Is the server running 1.6.6 yet? I just realised that may be my issue. 1.6.6 might be compatable enough to log in but not enough to prevent randomly thrown exceptions in the JRE.


 
Yeah the server is updated.  Have you tryied running a clean Minecraft when joining the server yet?


----------



## Flatline (Jun 1, 2011)

I will probably pop in sometime when I stop feeling like a pile of shit that has been run over by a lawnmower. 
Looking forward to some fun building.

My username is TheGreatSausage


----------



## LafTur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a funny little story:
Herobrine

For those of you who haven't heard of the Herobrine, click on the link above.  In the last change-log posted on Notch's Tumbler page, he stated that Herobrine was removed from the game... Well, I hadn't ever heard of the Herobrine, so I had to look it up.  It's just an entertaining tale, so no one should be raging over it.  I'll go ahead and say that I don't believe it... Notch probably saw the story and decided to joke about it.

On a similar note, a mod with NPCs equipped with some sophisticated AI would be pretty cool.  Say... the NPCs have all the same capabilities and limitations as a normal player.  This would be a cool programming contest to see who can make AI best suited for Minecraft survival.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 2, 2011)

LafTur said:


> A mod with NPCs equipped with some sophisticated AI would be pretty cool.  Say... the NPCs have all the same capabilities and limitations as a normal player.  This would be a cool programming contest to see who can make AI best suited for Minecraft survival.




I think we should make test chambers and have the residence of the server try to complete them.  For science of course!


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2011)

Server appears to be down again. :C


----------



## LafTur (Jun 4, 2011)

The server is doing just fine atm.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a map of the server?


----------



## Bernad (Jun 6, 2011)

We have discussed it so there might be one.


----------



## DeGei (Jun 9, 2011)

There was talk this morning among several of us hoping for a whitelist for the server. Another building was burnt down in Snow Village & items were reported missing in Hyjal.
Personally I was neutral on the matter, but they asked that someone post it.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 9, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Please tell Me what is going on instead of not saying anything about it.
> If your stuff got greifed let us know.  We can help you fix it, or spawn the things that you lost due to greifing.  Like diamonds, stacks of ore, ect...
> 
> Please contact me thorugh IM, skype, or PM if you are getting greifed if I am not on minecraft, And leave me a message if I don't reply.


 
Dunno how many times i have said this, but if something happends let us know.  Having a whitelist isn't going to stop greifing.  Give us names of the person you saw greifing.
It isn't difficult to do.  Nothing we can do about if it is Casper the friendly ghost.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been in the middle of nowhere for a couple of IRL weeks now, so I'm so out of touch.  There's been more greifing?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha, I havn't been on the server in forever. Someone probably stole my hundreds of hundreds of diamonds and loot. xD


----------



## DeGei (Jun 10, 2011)

I keep getting an end of stream error, is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 10, 2011)

DeGei said:


> I keep getting an end of stream error, is anyone else having that problem?


 
I get it too. Server must be down.


----------



## MangaManda (Jun 10, 2011)

I Finally found the Server Forum!


Google, you are my friend indeed...


----------



## MangaManda (Jun 10, 2011)

The Server is still down... ;_;
Anyone know when It'll be back up?


----------



## LafTur (Jun 10, 2011)

MangaManda said:


> The Server is still down... ;_;
> Anyone know when It'll be back up?



You posted while it was rebooting.  Everything is okay now.  I have no idea what happened, but don't count on it being down for that long again, because I can reboot the machine now.


----------



## MangaManda (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Keydrian (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Laf, would i be able to get a copy of the map to do a render of via tectonicus? i think it would be useful to see just what the whole world looks like.

Also can ya add me to the playerlist in the first post there? 

(P.S. Spleef tourney in Hyjal at around 02:30:00 june 12th GMT for those interested the prizes are twelve diamonds, seven blocks of gold and seven iron for first second and third respectively.)


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 14, 2011)

Who keeps grieffing my ice house?!
=.="


----------



## LafTur (Jun 15, 2011)

Just in case anyone hasn't read the rules in OP...

Flying is an offense worthy of a ban.  It falls under the "undermining of game mechanics" section.  Just because it "helps with building," doesn't mean it should be allowed.  A lot of things would "help with building," like instant block-destruction, for instance.  Don't force me to keep track of positions... keep your flying mods in single-player mode.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 15, 2011)

If we find you in server logs and they are calling you out on flying I will ban you outright. No warning no nothing. Tired of ppl making things harder for us by withholding information.
By not telling us what is going on bad stuff is gonna happen and there will not be much we can do about it cause we are not being told jack. : /


----------



## The_RedDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi. I am The_RedDragon also known as Ayesac on Minecraft.


Hello.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## Keydrian (Jun 17, 2011)

Quick question, why was i banned? I haven't even been on the server for the past few days.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 18, 2011)

Odd I'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 18, 2011)

I am banned too. 
What happend?! D:
When will Lakitoo be on? What time is it there?
EDIT: If any OP's can see this, make sure no one ransacks my area, this must just be a mistake...


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 18, 2011)

I really want to talk to someone but its like 2AM in America now. :C
Anyone have any infomation? I wasn't banned while I was on so the only  legit reason for being banned is that they found something in the server  logs... And I cant think of anything that I have done.


----------



## LafTur (Jun 19, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I really want to talk to someone but its like 2AM in America now. :C
> Anyone have any infomation? I wasn't banned while I was on so the only  legit reason for being banned is that they found something in the server  logs... And I cant think of anything that I have done.



I've been a little busy lately.
Anyway, I'm the only one who can view the server logs.  Also, as of now, you're not banned.  This must be some kind of error, or you got unbanned.
I will talk to alexsmith7793 about this, but I don't think it was him... something weird is going on, as no one is logged into the server currently (when normally there are always people playing during the day).

EDIT:  Read the logs, alex banned you, and I don't agree with his reasons.  alexsmith7793 is no longer OP until further notice.


----------



## chompskey (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't get on either


----------



## Chittebengo (Jun 20, 2011)

Also unable to get on.  Also new, so hi.  Really liking the server so far, very happy to find a vanilla server with nice people and some cool projects.

Is there a community page somewhere or just here?

Edit:
For the list, my MC is Chittebengo as well.  Hard to miss.


----------



## Keydrian (Jun 20, 2011)

Same deal for me... time to wait for it to go back up.


----------



## SligarTheTiger (Jun 21, 2011)

Checked out the server and its really cool, FA SligarTheTiger, and MC is SligarTheTiger as well


----------



## rutari (Jun 26, 2011)

was wondering if I could join / MC name www66


----------



## Bernad (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah you can join. The server isn't white listed or anything.
just make sure you follow the rules.


----------



## DeGei (Jun 26, 2011)

I think the server just went down.


----------



## Bernad (Jun 26, 2011)

I think so as well.  Getting the time out connection of awesomeness.


----------



## DeGei (Jun 26, 2011)

It's back up. Had a weird glitch happen, it had me at the last place I logged on, with my inventory reset to what it was as well. Thankfully I only lost some seeds and the world itself had not been reset.


----------



## hina.roes@gmail.com (Jun 26, 2011)

the person who is currently hosting the server decided


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 26, 2011)

Im off to a school camp for 5 days. Make sure no one touches my things. :S


----------



## Cobra10106 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am new to FAF,but a long time proud furry and a hard core minecraft junkie i am glad to hear there is a furry based server my FAF name is Cobra10106,as is my minecraft name


----------



## DeGei (Jun 30, 2011)

1.7 dropped today, they are working on post patch bug fixes. Server will need to be updated in a few hours for us to get the fun new things, shears, pistons, & torches on fences.


----------



## DeGei (Jun 30, 2011)

There are still problems with 1.7 so hold off on updating until the final version is released. These are bad bugs.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 1, 2011)

DeGei said:


> There are still problems with 1.7 so hold off on updating until the final version is released. These are bad bugs.


 
Oh?  Someone please let me know when it's stable enough for an update.  I am on IRC (irc.furnet.com #furaffinity) like, *all the time.*


----------



## DeGei (Jul 1, 2011)

Now it is, from what I hear. 1.7.2

Just a heads up, I hear rumors that the next patch might require a map restart, 1.8, with all the "adventure" features they are planning.


----------



## DeGei (Jul 1, 2011)

End of Stream error keeps popping up.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm getting no such errors atm.
Holy cow, please learn to use the edit button....   :\


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 2, 2011)

Make sure no one can use the piston duplication block glitch. :L
Not sure if it works in 1.7.2.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 3, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Make sure no one can use the piston duplication block glitch. :L
> Not sure if it works in 1.7.2.


 
Not sure if there's much I can do about that bug...   :\


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 4, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Not sure if there's much I can do about that bug...   :\


 Stacks of diamond blocks everywhere then. >:C


----------



## Chittebengo (Jul 5, 2011)

Pixel art with diamond blocks, woo!


----------



## Shirai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello! some of you may have seen me on the server already.
Just wondering, has anyone been having some trouble logging in in the last few hours?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirai said:


> Hello! some of you may have seen me on the server already.
> Just wondering, has anyone been having some trouble logging in in the last few hours?


 
The server is down. =/


----------



## Shirai (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh.
Darn, that kinda sucks.

Also, +1 for fellow Australian. XD


----------



## Karnak (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh snap! within 1 minute i discover there is a furry minecraft server and find out its down. gutted. Will keep an eye out here and am very excited to join in when everything is back up


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 7, 2011)

Karnak said:


> Oh snap! within 1 minute i discover there is a furry minecraft server and find out its down. gutted. Will keep an eye out here and am very excited to join in when everything is back up


 
It is back up now. :S


----------



## Karnak (Jul 7, 2011)

AWESOME! just landed in the server, what a crazy mess hehehe.

*EDIT: Onscreen name is <Graveyardskank>


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 12, 2011)

this is pretty awesome. ^^

Screenname = GentooWulf


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 13, 2011)

This happend to my ice house while I was not on. An OP needs to help fix it. :C


----------



## Bernad (Jul 13, 2011)

Fixed!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 14, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Fixed!


 
Thanks. ^^
I thought it might have been an accident, like someone accidently put a torch down there, but then I found a block of obsidian in the wall. =.=
Hope lakitoo finds out who. Also, some of Hyjal has been burnt down and there are TnT holes. Probably more of an issue. :L


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2011)

Someone also burnt down the red/white lighthouse near spawn. :< /worried for my wooden house
We need a worldguard mod. At LEAST that. No fire, TNT, and some other stuff, prob.


----------



## Appy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to say hi! I've been playing on the server for a week or so and keep forgetting to post in here D:

So, my minecraft account is hpyifur (Happy if your are) Great work with the server, it works nicely except for a slight lag but that's easily ignored :3


----------



## LafTur (Jul 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> We need a worldguard mod. At LEAST that. No fire, TNT, and some other stuff, prob.


 
PFF, absolutely not.  I refuse to nerf game features.  Minecraft can be a chaotic game at times, and frankly, I enjoy that aspect of it, be it game features, or mischievous players that cause the chaos.


This looks like a good time  to start a discussion.

I was thinking about regenerating the map.  I mean, that's just how I play the game.  I'm not very clingy to my creations.  I like fresh worlds, and I know other players who are the same way.  BUT, before you all go ape-shit over losing your stuff, I realize that not everyone likes this 'playing style' (In fact, most of you are probably not liking this so far).  So, here's the idea that came to mind, and I would like input, this isn't set in stone or anything.

I will keep the world we have going, however you must understand that Minecraft is still under development, and there may come a point in time when the world becomes obsolete due to the lack of a new material, change in the way the game saves worlds, etc.
That will be the 'official world' (at least until one of the above-mentioned catastrophic updates occurs).
We can generate a fresh world to play on for a couple of weeks or so, and then dump it... delete... it's gone.  After that, play will resume on the official world for another period of time (probably another couple of weeks or so).  After that, another fresh world will be made and played for a period of time.  The time period doesn't have to be set in stone.  We can keep some worlds for a longer or shorter period of time than others, depending on what everyone prefers.

In conclusion, I think the fresh worlds will encourage teamwork that I and many other players can appreciate.  I would like for this be a discussion, so I'm not stepping on anyone's preferences if I decide to do this.  I do enjoy having all of you on the server, and the teamwork factor that I do so enjoy wouldn't be much without you all.  ^^


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 15, 2011)

I just logged out when I was in free fall into a lava sea in the neather. :C

EDIT: Nothing I can do, I drowned in lava. D:


----------



## Koalt (Jul 15, 2011)

I have seen a few servers do what (i think) your proposing with the jumping between the main world and a world to just F*** around on for a few weeks that resets each time. I personally wouldn't mind that to much as long as we always had the main world. I probably wouldn't go on the server when its on the mess around world because I have OCD about completing things and being proud of them forever and i just wouldn't put the effort into anything if i knew it was going to be deleted in a few weeks. That's just my opinion.


----------



## nikomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet! I'm Nikomaru in FA, Nikomaruhito in MC. I'm working on a skin right now. I hope your maps stay the same with the next update (1.8). I ran 1.7.3 and saw how messed up everything was.


----------



## nikomaru (Jul 16, 2011)

Um... that  was suppose to be an 8 with a parenthesis behind it. Awesome.


----------



## Karnak (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess it does come down to the matter of playing style of which there do seem to be two main types. On the one hand I speak from experience as my own way of playing the game is one of continued construction turning the map into an ever expanding sight seeing tour. I have one single player save which i have played on ever since I got the game backed up periodically. In contrast my flatmate plays a new world every other day and spends ages just with the seed generator trying out various seeds to see the effects on the landscape. He treats the game as an adventure game and has most fun exploring. 

These are your two extreme camps: Builders and Explorers

obviously players can be anything in between as well

It has been a thought in my mind for a fair while now that some new update may indeed render a world unplayable but I do somehow doubt that notch would be able to do something so drastic with his product at this stage having already released it essentially.

Anyway a personal viewpoint: Having only recently started playing on this server I find it really nice to see an obvious and easily seen history of construction and demolition wherever i go on the map. I had never played on any server map before and its really exciting to keep finding new stuff in what is essentially an ongoing project to develop the surrounding areas that is cooperative by its very nature. A few chaotic troublemakers is nothing to be feared and i would certainly not go messing with the game mechanics to prevent it. The open-ness of the server world is a thing i really enjoy, its a big stage where you can build amazing set pieces for others to appreciate. obviously if I simply wanted to create a fantasy world that no one else can see i could do it in my head but minecraft offers a familiar stage on which to work and share.

I'm not sure what 'regenerating' the world would achieve if simply to clear up the spawn point. If people want fresh unexplored lands the world is well known to be massive and getting away from all other players would not be that hard. If communal projects is what is needed then some should be set up. Maybe people come on the forum just to say hello or to complain about something but It could be organized through this. I guess in summation I think there is something awesome about the gigantic mess that is the server world that makes me want to add to it and keep playing. It feels like the center of a community to me with obvious examples of their styles and characters everywhere and i love it just the way it is


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the idea of switching between the main map and a new one, it's always fun starting fresh when you have a number of people there.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 17, 2011)

Make the map avalible for download if anything is going to happen.

EDIT: If the map file ever needs to change, lets use a cool seed. 

The seed: "-902848947490884449" is epic, it has floating islands everywhere. o.o


----------



## Waffles (Jul 17, 2011)

My friend hoot joined the server. :3 
Her name is Hoot on FA, hootbird in game~


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't bother there, just come here~
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99298-Foxes-Minecraft-Server-(-foxescraft.com-)


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> Don't bother there, just come here~
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99298-Foxes-Minecraft-Server-(-foxescraft.com-)


 
LOLNO
Shitty :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins is my name on MC as well, may be on occasionally.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> LOLNO
> Shitty :V


 
Epic in every respect. It's got insanely good uptime, >99%, ( verified by minestatus.net @ http://minestatus.net/4626-foxes-minecraft-server  ), its popular ( 10AM and there's 19 people on right now ), it's got all the protection mods you could want ( nothing ever burns down, you can be 100% grief-free by placing a single block ) and it's extremely fast.

But somehow you've formed an opinion *without ever trying it*. That's right, he's never even tried to connect. And yet, somehow, he's declared it "shitty". All I'm saying is, justify your position with facts ( even well formed opinions... XD ).

Also, you seem to think we need ONE Minecraft thread, so I shall discuss Minecraft in here from now on


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2011)

All the shit in the world =/= a good minecraft server
Ours has good uptime, a good community, and no pompous assholes like you telling us how to do things. Yes, people get greifed sometimes, but we stick together and help each other out. We replace stolen items, and we don't need teleports or whatnot when we build our own minecart systems. We play how the game was designed, and although sometimes it might be nice to have mods, they are not entirely neccessary.
And I don't need to have played yours if that's the attitude I'm gonna get from the OWNER, let alone the admins/players.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> Also, you seem to think we need ONE Minecraft thread, so I shall discuss Minecraft in here from now on


 
There's no need for multiple threads on one subject matter. I closed it for that reason...that and to prevent poo-slinging. :V

Other than that, keep the poo-slinging down to a minimum please.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's no need for multiple threads on one subject matter. I closed it for that reason...that and to prevent poo-slinging. :V
> 
> Other than that, keep the poo-slinging down to a minimum please.


 
You seem to think FAF is better then a bunch of monkeys :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You seem to think FAF is better then a bunch of monkeys :V


 
At least FAF doesn't smell like a monkey exhibit in a zoo. :V


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Ours has good uptime



I'm assuming we're discussing the server in this thread that seemingly every 3rd post someone claims is down...if that's the case...sorry, you just don't have "good" uptime. Then again, "good" is relative. If its not designed to be up 24/7, and it's up most of the time, then maybe I could agree.



Waffles said:


> a good community



Again, assuming its the server spoken of in this thread, I couldn't really tell from being on it, because last time I connected it was empty...



Waffles said:


> no pompous assholes like you telling us how to do things



One of the very first lines in the original post of this thread is, in red letters, "*Things that will get you banned*". That sounds pretty harsh to me...and it continues with "*This basically reserves us the right to get rid of you without giving a specific reason...*" _Wow, sounds like a dictatorship! What a terrible place it must be..._ So before you go claiming someone else is a pompous asshole because they have _rules_, you might want to look around to see what's normal. Its normal to have rules...even strict ones.

In reality, you'd barely know I was even on my server most of the time. I build my own stuff and keep to myself.

And I'm not telling people _how_ to do things, I'm telling them _how not_ to do things. Some of the rules for my server might seem dumb to those unaware of their origins, but they have very specific situations that lead to us codifying them into what you see on the foxescraft.com website. When you have 25-50 people on at once, you can't rely on everyone playing nice / using common sense. You need to have rules written down and you need to enforce them. I wish we didn't have to, but that's just not how the world works.



Waffles said:


> we don't need teleports or whatnot when we build our own minecart systems.



I was originally against having teleports on my server, and I'm still semi-against it. But the reality is, the map we play is something like 5000x5000, and weighs in at 1.6GB ( compressed! ) when you include the nether. If people have to walk/ride rails everywhere, you end up with a really dense map, and it discourages the creation of new towns, since everything is so space constrained.



Waffles said:


> although sometimes it might be nice to have mods, they are not entirely neccessary.



That's very true.



Waffles said:


> And I don't need to have played yours if that's the attitude I'm gonna get from the OWNER, let alone the admins/players.



Talking to me on the FA forums is absolutely nothing like playing on my server at all. And just a reminder, I was minding my own business, in my own thread, when you decided to stick your two cents in...


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> Don't bother there, just come here~
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99298-Foxes-Minecraft-Server-(-foxescraft.com-)


Look, you might as well just accept that people here don't like your server. Arguing with them is not going to help that. I tried your server for a bit, and I chose to stick with this one.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's no need for multiple threads on one subject matter. I closed it for that reason...that and to prevent poo-slinging. :V


Somehow I have a feeling that having both servers in this thread will create more poo-slinging rather than preventing it.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Look, you might as well just accept that people here don't like your server. Arguing with them is not going to help that. I tried your server for a bit, and I chose to stick with this one.


 
The numbers strongly suggest you have that quite backwards. There's 26 people on mine right now... How many are on this one currently? All I hear are the super vocal minority that has a vested interest in there being only one server promoted here...

I'm here to make people aware that they have another choice. People deserve to decide for themselves by using the server they want, right?



Sponge Cat said:


> Somehow I have a feeling that having both servers in this thread will create more poo-slinging rather than preventing it.



That really depends on what we make of it. The other server exists, I have no issue with that. Its vanilla ( mostly right? ), and that's an option for people who want a purer Minecraft experience.

You need to accept the fact that there's two ( actually > 5000 ) servers that people here can connect to and not automatically ( and not singling you out, I mean in general ) declare it inferior because its new/different/not what you're looking for personally.

Is that being unreasonable?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Somehow I have a feeling that having both servers in this thread will create more poo-slinging rather than preventing it.



That's where I come in. I whack things and give infractions/bans.

I am going to just say that choosing a server and how one judges it is a matter of opinion. I've watched my friend play the internet lego game you call Minecraft, and at most, the servers that she had started on were (very) popular but also were very shitty until she had found one she had liked.

Also, you have to be aware that if a lead admin from a server comes in and begins to act like a twatwaffle, no one will be willing to try out that server and assume that the server...well..stinks.

I am not opposed to people discussing different servers, and what server they choose to like is a matter of opinion but please be civil about it. :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 20, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> Epic in every respect. It's got insanely good uptime, >99%, ( verified by minestatus.net @ http://minestatus.net/4626-foxes-minecraft-server  ), its popular ( 10AM and there's 19 people on right now ), it's got all the protection mods you could want ( nothing ever burns down, you can be 100% grief-free by placing a single block ) and it's extremely fast.
> 
> But somehow you've formed an opinion *without ever trying it*. That's right, he's never even tried to connect. And yet, somehow, he's declared it "shitty". All I'm saying is, justify your position with facts ( even well formed opinions... XD ).
> 
> Also, you seem to think we need ONE Minecraft thread, so I shall discuss Minecraft in here from now on



Both servers have good uptime, the only time this server was really down was between the last updates there were many bugs from the piston patch, so the update was held off.

This block placing, do it yourself protection is very odd. What happens if a corner of your property isn't within the protection zone? Could I claim as much area for myself as I want?

I asume you have TnT and fire spread off. Might be a good thing but there is a small part of minecraft you just removed from your server. 



MoreThanOneFox said:


> I'm assuming we're discussing the server in this thread that seemingly every 3rd post someone claims is down...if that's the case...sorry, you just don't have "good" uptime. Then again, "good" is relative. If its not designed to be up 24/7, and it's up most of the time, then maybe I could agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Again it may seem like the server is down a lot but it is not, everyone ussully spams when it does go down though. 

The OP of this thread my seem harsh but no one is ever banned without warning. I think you have said yourself though that in your server you ban people for any part of your FAQ they dont follow. 

Also I would hardly call it a dictatorship. Our server lead admin is very fair and he even removed an OP from his position after he abused his power.

Map size doesn't really matter either. Someone could just walk for 50K blocks to get a massive map size and all that means is when an update comes you will miss out on any new ores or biome's that might be introduced. I hear ruins are coming next patch.



MoreThanOneFox said:


> The numbers strongly suggest you have that quite backwards. There's 26 people on mine right now... How many are on this one currently? All I hear are the super vocal minority that has a vested interest in there being only one server promoted here...
> 
> I'm here to make people aware that they have another choice. People deserve to decide for themselves by using the server they want, right?
> 
> ...



Your server may have more people in it, but thats not saying much. I also found it very hard as a new person in your server for the brief time I played to talk to anyone. Its all just a spam of text. Reminds me of Minecraft Clasic multiplayer, and not in a good way.

People can choose to play on what ever server they like, that is a given. But they should also get the full picture.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Both servers have good uptime, the only time this server was really down was between the last updates there were many bugs from the piston patch, so the update was held off.



Update Day is my least favorite day of the month/quarter for this and many other reasons. The only time my server was ever down for more than a few minutes was when I adopted 1.6 too early ( remember 1.6.x has all those different versions, sometimes several in a day x.x) and I fell victim to some really unstable crashy behavior. When 1.7 came out, I disabled pistons for 95% of my users ( I had a bad feeling about them... ), and just recently with CraftBukkit 1000/1.7.3 re-enabled them. As a result, we were able to update to 1.7 the same day it came out and had no crashes and no item dup issues.



Meadow said:


> This block placing, do it yourself protection is very odd. What happens if a corner of your property isn't within the protection zone? Could I claim as much area for myself as I want?



The block protection prevents other users from placing blocks or breaking blocks within a region surrounding it. If you remove it, the protection goes away. So you can reuse a block over and over, if you so choose to do so. As long as it remains, the region is protected.

Your protected regions may not overlap with someone else's, and it will give you an error then kick the block back to you ( unplace / restore to inventory ) if you try. You can also add other users to your protected regions so you can share them. It's turned out to be a small miracle in saving admin time / preventing griefing. Griefing, for those who read the FAQ ( >.< ) is basically non-existant.

It's also fully configurable, and I currently have it setup so your first protection block can be an iron block, which protects 5 blocks in each direction, but 10 blocks up and down. I claim its 10x10x20 ( x,z,y ), but its technically 11x11x21 blocks ( the protection block itself is the center ). We only allow one, because iron is cheap/easy to find and we don't want people spamming them all over. This is really meant for new players to quickly and easily protect their first home. If they have more than one protected region, they won't be able to protect any more with iron blocks ( it gives them an error message, unplaces the block, kicks it back into their inventory... despite this...it is still a confusing point to many people :/ )

( Side Note: I value gold more than diamonds on my server because gold is...money IRL...and diamonds for tools? Ah, industrial diamonds...those are definitely cheaper than gold. So, diamond protects less than gold and is cheaper. Just wanted to clarify that. )

Most people use diamond or gold blocks, whereas diamond protects 20x20x128 ( bedrock to sky ) + disables creeper explosions ( but they still do damage to you ). Gold blocks protect 40x40x128 + disable creeper explosions and disable mob damage ( mobs "become friendly", they just kind bump into you ). The rarely used bedrock block is 80x80x128, does everything the gold block does but also disables mob spawning. Since it's fully configurable, I can changes the region sizes, what additional protects they afford ( mob damage enabled, entry denied, whatever WG has as flags ), etc.

You can place as many diamond or gold blocks are you like, and since both are relatively rare/expensive. We've had zero problems with people "overprotecting" ( claiming lots of land ). Your zones can overlap, so if you really want 30x30x128, you can do that with two diamond blocks and just offset/overlap them.

I wrote the plugin myself ( one of three plugins we use daily ), and its uses WorldGuard as the protection engine, so it integrates seamlessly / has very little extra administrative details to learn ( that is if you already know WG )



Meadow said:


> I asume you have TnT and fire spread off. Might be a good thing but there is a small part of minecraft you just removed from your server.



You're right, it doesn't quite feel the same. But I think you have to be aware of the target audience. When my server was sitting in my friend's living room back in March, we had no griefing protection, firespread was on, TNT was enabled and we were fine. Why? Because it was just 5 or so of us. It was more like a LAN party box than some public dedicated server.

Fast forward to the week or so before I posted the server for public consumption...that "Trust" model of configuration was now a liability. Random people who's desire is to grief would be coming, knowing we were completely open to attack. When you shift from "friends you know IRL" to "public/strangers" as the predominate make up the community, you do lose part of the game, but you also gain a lot.

I've seen buildings I would never have imagined. People have sprouted towns out of nothing overnight. Why? Because fire spread is off...so they build that 65 block tall wooden tree or that giant wool creeper statue knowing that it won't turn into Hindenburg Part 2. You can protect your town without having to ask ( beg? -.- ) an admin, so they grow seamlessly without babysitting from me or my staff. I'm not going to claim vanilla is better or worse than a highly-mod'd server, but one is more appropriate for a public venue. And one is probably more fun for you and your friends if you're really seeking that pure Minecraft-OMG-the-house-is-on-fire-AGAIN experience.



Meadow said:


> The OP of this thread my seem harsh but no one is ever banned without warning. I think you have said yourself though that in your server you ban people for any part of your FAQ they dont follow.



Our wording is much harsher than the reality, just like this server, because we want to reserve the right to ban anyone for any reason we deem appropriate, which is fully within the right of the admins and perfectly acceptable.



Meadow said:


> Also I would hardly call it a dictatorship. Our server lead admin is very fair and he even removed an OP from his position after he abused his power.



That was sarcasm in my post, hence the italics  Of course its not a dictatorship, no one would really enjoy playing an accurate role-play of, say, mid 1900s Soviet Union under Stalin. And rightly so, any abusive admin would have the the community vote with its feet and leave. Its kind of a self-correcting problem. As much of a dick as I might seem to be, the 31 people on foxescraft.com right now either don't care or it doesn't bother them enough to cause them to leave.



Meadow said:


> Map size doesn't really matter either. Someone could just walk for 50K blocks to get a massive map size and all that means is when an update comes you will miss out on any new ores or biome's that might be introduced. I hear ruins are coming next patch.



I did run into a similar problem, I could not for the life of me find tall grass! Luckily, there's a horribly destructive command in WorldEdit, //regen that resolved my issue. It regenerates the map to its original state ( using the seed ). If I'm careful, I can probably cause some ruins to spawn if I can't find any.

I've had people decide to walk in one direction for a few hours...which is why the zoomable map looks so spiky. I eventually enforced a 6500 block radius from spawn as the max map size, purely because the backups were getting rather large.



Meadow said:


> Your server may have more people in it, but thats not saying much.



Large numbers of people, who come on often, isn't a random phenomenon. It does say one thing, at least 200-300 regulars show up several times a week and like the community enough to keep coming back. I've been on 70+ person servers before...its intimidating and impersonal. And to actually help your point that size isn't everything, several of my more senior members and I often lament about the "old days" when we built everything by hand and it was just 2-4 people on at a time. I miss the simplicity, but I probably wouldn't trade it for the large, robust community that has developed since then.



Meadow said:


> I also found it very hard as a new person in your server for the brief time I played to talk to anyone. Its all just a spam of text.



It's kind of weird, sometimes we'll have 15 people on making a ruckus and other times I'm in disbelief that 30 people are on without making a peep. All depends who they are; certain groups are quite talkative. But, yes, you'll rarely have a quality conversation when a lot of people are randomly typing to one another, that's why god invented Skype


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been looking for a good server! Still haven't found one, but I guess this will do. (Just Kidding of course)

I'm CannotWait in Minecraft, too.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 20, 2011)

After seeing your last post, I'm kinda curious to check out your server again. I guess with the risk of bursting into flame if I walk outside right now, I suppose I'll go look at it now.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 20, 2011)

is anyone else having trouble connecting to the server? :<


----------



## Karnak (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah me, thats good it mean i haven't buggered my game up changing the skin or anything.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 20, 2011)

My name in Minecraft is Harleyhyena. And I have my own server, but I enjoy seeing other peoples servers as well as playing on them . @Gentoo: I Can't long onto the server right now either ):


----------



## Bernad (Jul 20, 2011)

Server is currently down at the moment.  I will contact laftur about it as soon as I see him.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay....

What. The. Fuck.


Waffles, try being polite on other people's threads... I mean, damn.
MoreThanOneFox, where the hell do you get off littering this thread with your bullshit?  I don't even care to read your text walls.  I haven't done much more then skim over any of the mudslinging posts, and I don't plan on it.
You all just need to save it.

I have no issues with listing other servers in the OP.  We can have links to rules and anything you want...  just let me know.

Also, working on getting the server back up.... I currently have no way to ssh in.  I'll get someone else to do it, and let you know when it's back up.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 21, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Waffles, try being polite on other people's threads... I mean, damn.



I wasn't aware I was really that rude. And compared to the rest of FAF sometimes...?


----------



## Ames (Jul 21, 2011)

Woah what's with all this MC drama?

I haven't been on much for a while, but I think I'll get on more.

Is there a render of the map online yet?


----------



## Bernad (Jul 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Woah what's with all this MC drama?
> 
> I haven't been on much for a while, but I think I'll get on more.
> 
> Is there a render of the map online yet?



Sorry  man, but there isn't a render of the map yet. T_T


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 21, 2011)

Karnak said:


> yeah me, thats good it mean i haven't buggered my game up changing the skin or anything.



I guess that means that the server is just down then?


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 21, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Also, working on getting the server back up.... I currently have no way to ssh in.  I'll get someone else to do it, and let you know when it's back up.



oh ok. cool. keep us posted ^^


----------



## Bernad (Jul 22, 2011)

Server is back up just in case someone doesn't know.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 22, 2011)

My house got griefed. No big deal, was planning on moving anyways (Laki/Bernad, I might need one of your guy's help?) but I would like the materials back. Lots of wood burned, chests stolen (with some iffy items) and my farm destroyed partially. I just need some of it back. 
Luckily my valuables are still okay <:
(And this is also why we should remove fire)


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for double posting, but I just got this in a PM. 





			
				Koffee Fox said:
			
		

> I have not received my confirmation email so I can't reply to any thread.You are online so I can talk to you. A guy named Rockr is greefing the minecraft server. And spamming the chat. I hate it! I just wanted to warn you so you could post it on the thread. Gah I hate greefers!!!


 I told him to also get proof, but see, yeah, griefers... Also, there's obsidian blocks on the minecart tracks and other such damage.


----------



## Karnak (Jul 23, 2011)

spotted all that and can confirm damage done. bit of a kick in the nuts, I lost a lot of resources


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KillerCloudC?feature=mhee#p/c/1/Jzy3_U4Vuj4
Patchesmcgee and Rockr. He got proof *nod*

And we're getting a LOT of new people now... We need more Ops.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2011)

WHITELIST. WE NEED IT. Many griefers are coming in, probably because our server is getting a lot more popular, and it's being advertised as a public, furry, vanilla server. Aka people will come fuck the shit out of it.
LAKI, WE NEED MODS.

Another to ban: Tajjet, admitting for hacking.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 23, 2011)

Waffles, stop double posting.
Use the edit post button.
Additionally, stop asking for mods.  Vanilla
Vanillavanillavanilla.

I'm looking at some logs, deciding on who to ban for these shenanigans.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitelist isn't to be ignored, but it is a little more inconvenient as it's manually adding players. It a decent buffer to keep out grief. You're going to get a lot on an open server.

You should consider it.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Waffles, stop double posting.
> Use the edit post button.
> Additionally, stop asking for mods.  Vanilla
> Vanillavanillavanilla.
> ...



It would be -a ton- better if rather then dealing with it AFTER everything happens, shit's destroyed and stolen, we had PREVENTED it in the first place, no? And what's the big deal with a simple worldguard mod and simple chest protect? CHEST PROTECT for god's sake, how can that be removing or really changing ANYTHING of the game? 
And guess what, if we don't, hackers and griefers will KNOW that this is a piss easy server to grief *and keep doing so.* The IP's already being spread out, and god knows until we have dozens of players, half of them griefers, coming on every day. I shit you not, this has happened in another vanilla server I used to play on long ago. 
And like Kesteh said, whitelisting would be EASY. We have people come here to post to apply, and boom. Pretty much a huge step.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 23, 2011)

I do believe there are websites dedicated to griefing on minecraft. Don't take my word on that, I'll have to fish out and contact a certain griefer I know so they'd at least tell me.
What I do know is that public and non-whitelisted servers are raped and pillaged endlessly by this griefer. 

This being on a public furry forum of the most popular furry site, you should _seriously consider_ a whitelist. You'll find this happening at an increasing rate over time.


----------



## Bernad (Jul 23, 2011)

We have already discussed about the White List before.  White List will not stop greifing.

Tajjet was taken care of early morning as well as invisi man and a few others.

We will add more OPs when we feel the need to add more and find someone who we think that are 
capable of being one.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 23, 2011)

It won't stop grief, but it definitely introduces a control factor to the environment.
People would need to knock instead of walking in.


----------



## erkthecrux (Jul 23, 2011)

Bernad said:


> We will add more OPs when we feel the need to add more and find someone who we think that are
> capable of being one.



I'd be willing to volunteer as a OP since I usually spend alot of time online anyway, and  I would like to help the server grow 

dying  sucks  and asking someone for replacements takes way too much effort, I  would rather just be able to replace peoples stuff myself. 

as for personal details, Im 26 and I live in canada, ontario.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it's about time to generate a new world.

How about I whitelist the official world (the current one), and keep the new one open?
We'll switch back to the official world after a while, but I really enjoy a new world every now and then, and I think it will provide some good insight as to how everyone behaves in group situations.  Griefers will definitely stand out, and it will teach some of you to let go of you creations instead of clinging to them and complaining about everything.
It's teamwork-time, people, have fun.

The new world is scheduled to be generated and put into use at 5:00 GMT, July 24th.  Post any objections to the time with a reason.  ^^


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2011)

That is the perfect idea, Laki. I think that would solve much of our current problems, and yes, new worlds are always very fun.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww man! I only just joined and got myself a base of operations and got everything sorted to start my big project <=[


----------



## chompskey (Jul 23, 2011)

.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 23, 2011)

Put the old world up for download. Also, use a cool seed.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 23, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Put the old world up for download. Also, use a cool seed.



Dude, no.  We're keeping the world.  Why would you want it for single-player if it's still up for online-play?


----------



## Bernad (Jul 23, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Awww man! I only just joined and got myself a base of operations and got everything sorted to start my big project <=[



Old world isn't going anywhere so no need to worry about it  .
New world will be up for about a week, and then the old world will be back up to play on.
It will be a cycle.


----------



## erkthecrux (Jul 23, 2011)

LafTur said:


> Dude, no.  We're keeping the world.  Why would you want it for single-player if it's still up for online-play?


The items were cleared out by griefers, its not like anyone would gain a large benefit by playing the map by themselves.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 24, 2011)

If you guys are starting a new world then I might actually join instead of just saying I will. Still haven't tried multiplayer.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 24, 2011)

Flatline said:


> If you guys are starting a new world then I might actually join instead of just saying I will. Still haven't tried multiplayer.



0.0
You...
You haven't tried multiplayer?!?  You... are missing out.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, as I was too sick to play anything online during the past few months and I only had this game since June... Yeah, I haven't.
Anyway, I might pop in later today.


----------



## LafTur (Jul 24, 2011)

So, who's up for some PvP?

Here's the idea:

1).  I teleport us out to some really far off location so that we don't mess up anyone's creations if they don't want to play.
2).  There will be two teams of players.  Sign up either here or in the game, and I'll list you on a team in the OP.
3).  Don't bring anything with you.  Don't ask for anything.  Someone else might have better weapons than you because they worked for them.  Game's not fair by design.  Deal with it.  If you don't like it, then don't play.


----------



## Karnak (Jul 25, 2011)

good call on map reset, really enjoying it


----------



## DeGei (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait, what happened to the old map?

What is with people making a mess of the brand new server?
Stacking trees look horrid, a dirt staircase up to a flat little platform with a house (which looks a little off), and lastly FLOATING TREE TOPS! Don't just take the trunk & leave the rest it looks TERRIBLE!


----------



## nikomaru (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay. Opinion time:
I like having a stolid world I can come  back to and continue reshaping.
Alternately, I like having the  challenge of a new world to attempt survival  in.

Between these choices, I'd almost prefer to have  "Home" world available for twice or three times longer than "New"  world.
Additionally, setting up a message of the day (MOTD) to  let us know on what date the worlds are switching would be nice. I would  also like to have available the /list function so I can instantly see  who's on. I realize this is a vanilla server, and such things are  difficult to accomplish. What if the "Home" world were run on a modded  server, and the new world on the vanilla? The advantages of the mods are  numerous including: restricted destructive and building capabilities,  tracking of specific griefing infractions, and locking levels of access  to certain lists of members.
I understand that running a  server like that requires a lot more effort and may result in a less  friendly world. But having a server that is open to everyone allows for  rude people to come in and take and break stuff. It's not as if  resources can't be regathered. The problem is the time put in by the  members to gather those limited resources is laid waste by griefers.  Were sand and ores replenished every once in a while, we wouldn't care  as much. But when someone steals redstone or diamond, it's  upsetting.
Just my opinion.

I do see how a  MOTD would be detrimental to the population of the server. People would  see the date and say, "I'll be back then" and you'd have an empty server  for a week. But I'm not sure how a moded server with limited access  lists could be anything but helpful. The only problem I'm seeing is the  monitoring needed to move a person from restricted to limited access.  Some griefers are very patient. There are at least two mods that allow  logging of actions for anyone on the server. There is a list available  on the minecraft  wiki, and new ones being talked about often in the  forums.
But I fully support Bernad and Laftur doing  what they want. I'll keep my complaining to a minimum. :3

--EDIT-- Never mind all this stuff. I hadn't read the previous entries in the thread. Didn't realize it had already been discussed. I still like this vanilla server. <3


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll just throw in my thoughts when I say maybe 2 week cycles, for more time on each world. 1 week is BARELY enough time to get the steam going. :3


----------



## Bernad (Jul 26, 2011)

DeGei said:


> Wait, what happened to the old map?
> 
> What is with people making a mess of the brand new server?
> Stacking trees look horrid, a dirt staircase up to a flat little  platform with a house (which looks a little off), and lastly FLOATING  TREE TOPS! Don't just take the trunk & leave the rest it looks  TERRIBLE!



Old map didn't go anywhere.  It will be back next week.




nikomaru said:


> Okay. Opinion time:
> I like having a stolid world I can come  back to and continue reshaping.
> Alternately, I like having the  challenge of a new world to attempt survival  in.
> 
> ...




Server is going to remain a vanilla server, and that goes for the old map as well.  Old map is getting white-listed so we will not have random people dropping in as much.
If anyone is hacking on the server we will know about it.  Server calls people out when they are hacking in the logs.  As far as stealing goes. Learn to hide your things, 
or make booby traps.  Me and Laftur have a secret hideaway where we keep our goodies.     Be creative.


Also as far as what goes on between switched old map to new map, me and Laftur will talk about any suggestions thrown up here.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 26, 2011)

In the interest of giving people choices, I'm going to interject here...since I do run a server myself ( foxescraft.com:25565 ), which provides my of the features people in this thread are requesting.



nikomaru said:


> I like having a stolid world I can come back to and continue reshaping.



My server has this, we've never reset the map and never plan to. Its huge with plenty of open space remaining.



nikomaru said:


> I would  also like to have available the /list function so I can instantly see  who's on.


 
My server has this feature.



nikomaru said:


> The advantages of the mods are  numerous including: restricted destructive and building capabilities,  tracking of specific griefing infractions, and locking levels of access  to certain lists of members.



My server has all of these too.



nikomaru said:


> I understand that running a  server like that requires a lot more effort and may result in a less  friendly world.


 
That appears to be a common assumption/opinion/truth.



nikomaru said:


> I do see how a  MOTD would be detrimental to the population of the server. People would  see the date and say, "I'll be back then" and you'd have an empty server  for a week. But I'm not sure how a moded server with limited access  lists could be anything but helpful.



If people used two different servers, then a weekly swap between maps wouldn't be necessary. You could switch between modded and vanilla as you desired by connecting to the other server.



nikomaru said:


> The only problem I'm seeing is the  monitoring needed to move a person from restricted to limited access.  Some griefers are very patient. There are at least two mods that allow  logging of actions for anyone on the server. There is a list available  on the minecraft  wiki, and new ones being talked about often in the  forums.



On my server, we use a plugin I wrote myself that protects your area by placing an iron, diamond or gold block in the middle of your house. You can overlap them and place as many as you like. Since I created that, we've had 0 people who have been griefed ( at least of those who used it...people who don't use it, for whatever reason, of course, usually do get griefed  )



nikomaru said:


> But I fully support Bernad and Laftur doing  what they want. I'll keep my complaining to a minimum. :3



They don't have to fundamentally alter their server in order to satisfy everyone's requests. If you want vanilla, connect there. If you want protection mods, the ability to see who is online, a stable map that will never be reset, then connect to *foxescraft.com *on the default port of 25565.


----------



## nikomaru (Jul 26, 2011)

Not to be overly argumentative, but there is only so creative we can be when making hideaways. Any determined griefer can "undermine" any thing we do. I'm not as worried about a hacker as I am a patient griefer. (It's also highly likely that you guys have a teleport location far away and deep underground/high in the sky were no one has ready or visible access to it. *cries*)

Yay! Whitelist!
< sarcasm >
 Supposin' applying to the whitelist would be a process determined by being active on the New World for it's existence before access to the "Old" World was allowed? Or even activity on this thread (or another started by you guys) could be used to determine entry? Could we create an overly complicated voting system to allow new people in? Maybe we should petition our senators for mediation? Could we, in fact, astrally project into each others dreams to determine if we are the kinds of people who go around griefing and stealing?
</ sarcasm >

But seriously, since it is a vanilla server, either we like it or we don't. So far I like it. Keep up the good work.
I would be okay with one week New, two weeks Old. It feels like the idea of the New World is to provide the drive to survive. It would keep us from becoming stagnant in complacency, only worrying about the occasional jerk coming in and stealing/breaking stuff. If the first people in a new world built a "Home Base" for people to come safely in, that would be nice.


----------



## Bernad (Jul 27, 2011)

nikomaru said:


> Not to be overly argumentative, but there is only so creative we can be when making hideaways. Any determined griefer can "undermine" any thing we do. I'm not as worried about a hacker as I am a patient griefer. (It's also highly likely that you guys have a teleport location far away and deep underground/high in the sky were no one has ready or visible access to it. *cries*)
> .




Actually we didn't teleport or anything.  We boated and walked for quite a while.  Made a 1 way portal to the netherworld.  Only way back is to die really.
So If you feel adventurous you could find our lil hideout.  Just cause we are Mods in game doesn't mean we are lazy bums who don't want to play the game for what it is.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh great...the other server is back. The not_less_ friendly one.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 28, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> If you want protection mods, the ability to see who is online, a stable map that will never be reset, then connect to *foxescraft.com *on the default port of 25565.





			
				Jeb's Twiter said:
			
		

> @jeb_ Hey Jeb, *when 1.8 is released will people need to create a new world to see all the new stuff or will they be added to existing saves?*
> 1 Jul
> 
> in reply to â†‘
> ...


Everyone might need map resets.


----------



## nikomaru (Jul 28, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Everyone might need map resets.


LOL! Kinda puts a bend into what's-his-foxes plans to have "permanent" maps. We can already hear his users crying about missing parts that he can't restore because of incompatibilities. While they cry, we'll shrug and rebuild.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 28, 2011)

nikomaru said:


> LOL! Kinda puts a bend into what's-his-foxes plans to have "permanent" maps. We can already hear his users crying about missing parts that he can't restore because of incompatibilities. While they cry, we'll shrug and rebuild.


Don't give him a reason to stay on the thread and be a jerk to everyone again.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 28, 2011)

nikomaru said:


> LOL! Kinda puts a bend into what's-his-foxes plans to have "permanent" maps. We can already hear his users crying about missing parts that he can't restore because of incompatibilities. While they cry, we'll shrug and rebuild.



I'm already working on code to port my map to 1.8 :> Why? Because I actually care about my users and don't just shrug and say "Oh well, deal with it, that's just how Minecraft is..."


----------



## Waffles (Jul 28, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> I'm already working on code to port my map to 1.8 :> Why? Because I actually care about my users and don't just shrug and say "Oh well, deal with it, that's just how Minecraft is..."



Except that you CAN'T work on a code for something *that isn't even out yet, with no details revealed on what it is.*


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Except that you CAN'T work on a code for something *that isn't even out yet, with no details revealed on what it is.*



I'll assume you're NOT a professional software engineer. Because, if you are...change jobs please. :>

Here's a hint ( sorry if this is too technical for you ): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test-driven_development


----------



## Waffles (Jul 28, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> I'll assume you're NOT a professional software engineer. Because, if you are...change jobs please. :>
> 
> Here's a hint ( sorry if this is too technical for you ): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test-driven_development



Good job, a link to a near worthless page? Dude, notch has said worlds will need a restart. It's not a "oh I can code around this" because if notch had made it so you could, *he would have himself.* And I really doubt you're a software engineer, because hwy would you waste your time here trying to advertise your server nobody here is even interested in?

Besides, how the hell will you write true/false codes when you don't know what will be in there, hm? 8l


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (Jul 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Good job, a link to a near worthless page?


 
Worthless to someone who has no idea what I'm talking about? I suppose.



Waffles said:


> Dude, notch has said worlds will need a restart. It's not a "oh I can code around this" because if notch had made it so you could, *he would have himself.*



Absolutely not true. Again, your knowledge of software engineering is obviously very limited. If I had to guess, he's valuing new features over backward compatibility ( which sounds a lot like Notch ).



Waffles said:


> And I really doubt you're a software engineer, because hwy would you waste your time here trying to advertise your server nobody here is even interested in?



Where in California do you live? I'm moving to San Jose next month. I'll bring you by work so you can meet my coworkers and they can explain what I do.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, let's all have a cup of tea and calm down with whose dick is bigger.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey guys, let's all have a cup of tea and calm down with whose dick is bigger.



But all he does is come in here and make things suck. >_> "oh my server has this haha you guys obviously don't care about yours i'll code for something impossible"


----------



## Bernad (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyways...
In the case of having to start a brand spanking new map cause of a patch that adds new blocks, type of content, ect...
We plan on having the old map up for download for you guys for single player play.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 30, 2011)

Will the vanilla server be changing maps back? If so, when?


----------



## Bernad (Jul 31, 2011)

new map may end up being up for another week.


----------



## Oasis (Jul 31, 2011)

*Wow* there is some crazy stuff going on in this thread!
Hey there! You might know me as FoxThief on minecraft. Just saying hello.
Also if I could be added to the whitelist, that would be terrific!
Thank you, bye.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 1, 2011)

I made this just some time ago. This is Tails' house, or was. All that remains now is a shattered memory. 
Made this out of boredome mostly, aslo because it was a pretty cool house and the moon was just there. How could I have not taken a picture! 
Took me some time to edit, sorry about quality.


----------



## Ley (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought minecraft yesterday at like.. seven. it's now 3:30 am D: but it's so cool OuO

Uhm.. Ley on here, Leybun on MC C:


----------



## LafTur (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my.   :x

Hmmm... you people are *crazy*.
Look, I even added information on the other server to the OP.

And just for reference, I *do* care about the users, but not enough to really care to do anything about 1.8.
No, sorry... I really don't care _that_ much.

I'm going to switch the map as soon as I feel like shoving names into the whitelist.... which will be like.... in a little bit... or later today.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 1, 2011)

LafTur said:


> And just for reference, I *do* care about the users, but not enough to really care to do anything about 1.8.
> No, sorry... I really don't care _that_ much.
> 
> I'm going to switch the map as soon as I feel like shoving names into the whitelist.... which will be like.... in a little bit... or later today.



Fair enough.


----------



## LafTur (Aug 1, 2011)

I switched us back to the official world.  If you are unable to join due to the whitelist, PM me, and I will add you (unless, of course, you are banned, which I don't think anyone of FAF is...).

*Please* help spread the word about the whitelist.  This forum thread is the official "page" for the server at the moment.  Please direct any outside references to the server here.  If you need to be added to the whitelist, or know of anyone that needs to be added, just PM me, and I will do so. Also, keep in mind that the new worlds will never be whitelisted.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 2, 2011)

2 people to add c:
Ozawk (FA) - Ozawk
Czar (FA) - frogela


----------



## Bernad (Aug 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> 2 people to add c:
> Ozawk (FA) - Ozawk
> Czar (FA) - frogela



Done.


----------



## Hean (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, i'd like to get white listed to join, Wafflebird told me to say he was a friend of mine. Hope to meet some new people on the server.
Hean on FA and Hean on MC...Hean on everything <8D


----------



## Bernad (Aug 2, 2011)

Hean said:


> Hey, i'd like to get white listed to join, Wafflebird told me to say he was a friend of mine. Hope to meet some new people on the server.
> Hean on FA and Hean on MC...Hean on everything <8D



Welcome to the server.


----------



## Ithkale (Aug 3, 2011)

Merry meet! I got pointed here by a very kind person ^v^ May I join in on the white list and worlds? : )  My username on minecraft is the same on Furaffinity and here which would be Ithkale.  Many kind thank you's! <3


----------



## Bernad (Aug 3, 2011)

Ithkale said:


> Merry meet! I got pointed here by a very kind person ^v^ May I join in on the white list and worlds? : )  My username on minecraft is the same on Furaffinity and here which would be Ithkale.  Many kind thank you's! <3



Welcome to the server!


----------



## Maisuki (Aug 3, 2011)

So much lag >_>


----------



## nikomaru (Aug 4, 2011)

So sad :'( I lost so much stuff from lava being crazy and slow, then burning me suddenly.


----------



## Shirai (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, just popping in to request a friend be added to the whitelist.
FA: not applicable / Username: igloopeoplearmy

thanks in advance!


----------



## LafTur (Aug 4, 2011)

Shirai said:


> Hey, just popping in to request a friend be added to the whitelist.
> FA: not applicable / Username: igloopeoplearmy
> 
> thanks in advance!



Added!!

Also, there is some *LAG* at the moment....  This could be due to a problem with our server provider, or with Minecraft, as it seems out of my control.  Please do not make any further posts about the extreme lag, as I currently do not know how to fix it.  (unless you have a fix, that is)


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having troubles connecting to the server.
Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Bernad (Aug 4, 2011)

Server appears to be down at the moment.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 4, 2011)

Can I be whitelisted please? I've been a positive contribution to the server for a whole now.


----------



## Karnak (Aug 4, 2011)

I was talking to someone on the server about a big hole i blew in my singleplayer map with tnt so I have uploaded a few pics of the sights around my map, enjoy 

Desert city of _Khorne_

Mob spawn tower

Castle Cair Paravel of the four thrones

Nuclear power plant

Giant underground cave (slime spawner)

Castle/crossroads industrial complex

Northern railroad watchtower

Plenty more to see but these are the highlights, have some screenshots of our map reset week but should have taken more. maybe show them another time


----------



## Riasiru (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm, is the server down or something? Me and my brother can't connect for some reason... Bernad, you did add me and MadOzzy120 to the white list, right? We were on yesterday and the white list was up... Wasn't it?

Oh, I should have skimmed posts better. Everyone seems to be having problems connecting. Isn't just me!! O_O'


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't been playing for months cause me and my multiplayer buddy fell out. I think if we come back we'll just start new houses so [if my stuff is evens till there], yall can have what's in my chests

Also.. enderman are scary and it's making me stray away even more from playing lol :C


----------



## Oasis (Aug 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Also.. enderman are scary and it's making me stray away even more from playing lol :C



I can't wait for them!


----------



## SpiralHorn (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're still accepting people, I would like to join. I've been looking for a decent MC server to play on that's not too full of people. My MC name is SpiralHorn.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 6, 2011)

SpiralHorn said:


> If you're still accepting people, I would like to join. I've been looking for a decent MC server to play on that's not too full of people. My MC name is SpiralHorn.



Welcome to the server.


----------



## Karnak (Aug 6, 2011)

to whoever wired the bridgetown train station I found it trashed but tried to repair it. must confess i am clearly not as well versed in redstone wiring as you must have been to put it together and so it is still not working. would like to know how it was supposed to work so i can put it back together


----------



## Oasis (Aug 7, 2011)

Could you add a lady that goes by: *Torirox011

*â€‹Thank you!


----------



## Bernad (Aug 7, 2011)

Oasis said:


> Could you add a lady that goes by: *Torirox011
> 
> *â€‹Thank you!



Added.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 8, 2011)

Can someone add "Moose196" to the whitelist? I have a friend who wants to play.
EDIT: I probably should have just PM'd Lakitoo. :S


----------



## Furnatic (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh oh!  I'd like to join the server ^^

MC name-Furnatic
FA name-Furnatic


----------



## LafTur (Aug 12, 2011)

Furnatic said:


> Oh oh!  I'd like to join the server ^^



You have been added to the roster and the whitelist.


Hey, who wants to start a new world Saturday at 0000 GMT?  (In case some of you still don't get it, we will switch back to the official world after a week or longer if you all want to keep the new one for longer.)


----------



## Ttaxus (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the game, I've been playing single player for a while and now I'm addicted. I'd love to give multiplayer a shot with some friendly, level-headed furs. =3 My MC name is also Ttaxus.


----------



## LafTur (Aug 12, 2011)

Ttaxus said:


> I'm fairly new to the game, I've been playing single player for a while and now I'm addicted. I'd love to give multiplayer a shot with some friendly, level-headed furs. =3 My MC name is also Ttaxus.



You're added as well.  This is the last time I'm going to make a silly reply.  :\  I'm just going to add and say nothing, heheh.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 13, 2011)

*[Edit]* ... I'm going to edit the name out of the post once it's added, though.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 13, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Flyingbox ... I'm going to edit the name out of the post once it's added, though.



Added.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 14, 2011)

My MC name is Alma_Balzitch


----------



## Aro~So (Aug 14, 2011)

Howdy! I've been in a couple times before the whitelist went up and I'd love to join you guys again. My name is Aro_So


----------



## Bernad (Aug 14, 2011)

Aro~So said:


> Howdy! I've been in a couple times before the whitelist went up and I'd love to join you guys again. My name is Aro_So



Gotcha.


----------



## Hopfel (Aug 14, 2011)

This server could be a good reason to start with Minecraft again! 
Well, maybe a bad idea to go with a Sheep-skin on a server full of furs, but let's give it a try. xD
My name is Hopfel also. ^^'


----------



## Teero (Aug 14, 2011)

shqk2004 is my name in MC


----------



## Bernad (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopfel said:


> This server could be a good reason to start with Minecraft again!
> Well, maybe a bad idea to go with a Sheep-skin on a server full of furs, but let's give it a try. xD
> My name is Hopfel also. ^^'





> shqk2004 is my name in MC



Welcome to the server.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 14, 2011)

I am not lying, it really is: Alma_Balzitch


Add me...


----------



## Bernad (Aug 15, 2011)

Obtuse tail said:


> I am not lying, it really is: Alma_Balzitch
> 
> 
> Add me...



I did. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 15, 2011)

See if tungstenbill can be added. :>


----------



## RantorRandomness (Aug 15, 2011)

may i please be joined to the whitelist? i give you my word that i will NOT grief and do my best to follow the rules. however, even then i will not yiff, that's just not my thing. but i WILL respect others wishes to and allow them to do so even if its in my presence, as i am a respectful person.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 16, 2011)

RantorRandomness said:


> may i please be joined to the whitelist? i give you my word that i will NOT grief and do my best to follow the rules. however, even then i will not yiff, that's just not my thing. but i WILL respect others wishes to and allow them to do so even if its in my presence, as i am a respectful person.



Sure! Whats your minecraft name?


Edit: I took a guess and added Rantor.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## RantorRandomness (Aug 16, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Sure! Whats your minecraft name?
> 
> 
> Edit: I took a guess and added Rantor.  Correct me if I am wrong.



well, thank you for that, but its actually RantorRandomness . i'm using the same name as my minecraft account for this just for that reason. but thank you greatly for replying. it means a lot. once again, just to be sure, its RantorRandomness  spelt exactly like that. personally i can't wait to join you and other people for multiplayer minecraft fun!


----------



## Bernad (Aug 16, 2011)

RantorRandomness said:


> well, thank you for that, but its actually RantorRandomness . i'm using the same name as my minecraft account for this just for that reason. but thank you greatly for replying. it means a lot. once again, just to be sure, its RantorRandomness  spelt exactly like that. personally i can't wait to join you and other people for multiplayer minecraft fun!



Alright! Welcome to the server.


----------



## LucianSummers (Aug 16, 2011)

Could someone add me? I'm LucianSummers on Minecraft.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 16, 2011)

LucianSummers said:


> Could someone add me? I'm LucianSummers on Minecraft.



Gotcha.  Welcome to the server.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 17, 2011)

Can someone add Technotic to whitelist please?


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 17, 2011)

On a side note, the Teamspeak doesn't seem to be working


----------



## RantorRandomness (Aug 17, 2011)

VexedLily said:


> On a side note, the Teamspeak doesn't seem to be working




they use a different server for teamspeak. i think its somewhere on the first or second page of the thread.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 17, 2011)

It requires teamspeak 2-rc2 which is listed about halfway on the second page here. 
Barely anyone uses that any more on the official level.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 17, 2011)

VexedLily said:


> On a side note, the Teamspeak doesn't seem to be working




The teamspeak server was taken down quite a while ago since no one wanted to use voice chat.  Only me and Laftur used it at the time
when it was up really.  We would try to get other people to use it, but they wouldn't want to.  So after a while it was taken down.

Also, you are added to the white list.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 17, 2011)

If anything, find a ts3 host. TS2 is... well... people don't really use it.
I'd offer my server but ClubUpTime closed its doors recently and the subsidiary company was melted as a result. My server went with it.
Haven't found a replacement since then-- nobody offers the price I got for it.

To make it sucky, my next invoice was due for Skyrim (11/11, duh) and i was going to do something nice for the regulars. Welp... no-go.


----------



## inucoru (Aug 18, 2011)

id like to join ^.^ MC name is inucoru ^.^ thanks


----------



## Bernad (Aug 19, 2011)

inucoru said:


> id like to join ^.^ MC name is inucoru ^.^ thanks



Welcome to the server.


----------



## DeFox (Aug 19, 2011)

could you please add " JACoyoteQuest" to the whitelist on the vanilla server, he was not added to it even though thats the server he plays on ?


----------



## Bernad (Aug 19, 2011)

DeFox said:


> could you please add " JACoyoteQuest" to the whitelist on the vanilla server, he was not added to it even though thats the server he plays on ?



He is added now.


----------



## Selphius (Aug 19, 2011)

May I be added to the whitelist?  Minecraft name is Becquerelz.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 20, 2011)

Becquerel said:


> May I be added to the whitelist?  Minecraft name is Becquerelz.



Gotcha!


----------



## Ekrance (Aug 20, 2011)

May a friend of mine and I be added to the whitelist? Ekrance and Kinoski please :3


----------



## Selphius (Aug 20, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Gotcha!



Thank you!


----------



## Bernad (Aug 20, 2011)

Ekrance said:


> May a friend of mine and I be added to the whitelist? Ekrance and Kinoski please :3



Welcome to the server.


----------



## Ekrance (Aug 20, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Welcome to the server.



Thanks a lot ^w^


----------



## Hopfel (Aug 21, 2011)

A friend with the MC-name "Sn44ke" likes to join. :3


----------



## Bernad (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopfel said:


> A friend with the MC-name "Sn44ke" likes to join. :3



Got it.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 21, 2011)

If you could throw me on the whitelist I'd stop in and say hello.

MC name - SnowyDiesel


----------



## Bernad (Aug 21, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> If you could throw me on the whitelist I'd stop in and say hello.
> 
> MC name - SnowyDiesel



Welcome to the server.


----------



## Sanagi721 (Aug 22, 2011)

Might not drop in that often, but a nice place to hang and dig would be worth it.
MC name: Trennas


----------



## RantorRandomness (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm having problems with the server, it said something about the stream being over or something. plz help!


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2011)

(HEY HEY pppst anyone wanna buy some cra- I mean diamond)


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 23, 2011)

RantorRandomness said:


> i'm having problems with the server, it said something about the stream being over or something. plz help!



Same here.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone know what's going on with the server?


----------



## Bernad (Aug 23, 2011)

Its down at the moment  apparently.


----------



## Shirai (Aug 23, 2011)

Really? ....darn. Welp, that answers my question.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 23, 2011)

If you guys want a server to play on you can stop by my server?  Has some good mods(RPG, Shops, Houses...).  

Server: TechScape.dyndns.org

I'll be in there for a while.  When you join you have to be added to member list to build/remove anything(I can add you).  So if you're bored you can come by.  It isn't a dedicated furry server but everyone is welcome.


----------



## Fendras (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to join as well! When the server's up and running, of course.
I'm Fendras, naturally.


----------



## LafTur (Aug 24, 2011)

Well now, I seem to be busy.

Server is back up.  Apologies!  ;3


----------



## Bernad (Aug 24, 2011)

Fendras said:


> I'd like to join as well! When the server's up and running, of course.
> I'm Fendras, naturally.





> Might not drop in that often, but a nice place to hang and dig would be worth it.
> MC name: Trennas



Welcome to the server.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 24, 2011)

No ones online D:


----------



## money8giver8 (Aug 24, 2011)

i'd like to join this server ^.^ MC name: money8giver8


----------



## Oasis (Aug 24, 2011)

I missed you so much Server T_T
Now I can stay up all night again!


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 25, 2011)

Server is down again.  

Again: You can all join my server for the time being. 

Server Address: TechScape.dyndns.org


----------



## Shirai (Aug 25, 2011)

No way. D=

How is the server dying so rapidly..? D=


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 25, 2011)

No idea.  I was able to get on it for like 2 hours and it shut down again.  You're welcome to my server though.


----------



## Shirai (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but I think I can wait; I was working on a project-type thing, so... X3


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 25, 2011)

I need some help with a project on my server, if you can stop by.  Requires 2 people.

Server Address: Techscape.dyndns.org


----------



## Shirai (Aug 25, 2011)

Meh, I think I'll pass. Thanks for the offer though; I'm not really feeling like doing other projects in the meantime.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 25, 2011)

Bernad stopped by to help.  I'm making a maze that requires 2 people to finish it.

Edit: If anyone is online and needing something to do I still need help with the project.  Stop by if you can.

PS: Vanilla sever still down.


----------



## Nashi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to try it out too, my username for MC is barkjontherat although, if you have the /nick command I'll prolly change it to show as Llyr, and, I'd like to be on the non vanilla server, if that's alright.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 26, 2011)

I turned my server off for the night for updates and stuff.  It's back up.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 27, 2011)

Still down D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone know how much longer update 1.8 could take ?


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 27, 2011)

Not yet, but I do love your avatar


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2011)

VexedLily said:


> Not yet, but I do love your avatar



Thanks. :3c
Notch's blog doesn't say much, I think it will be another few weeks atleast though.


----------



## Whelan (Aug 27, 2011)

Can you add me please? My mc name is Rav_Bunneh

thx a lot! :3


----------



## MrKitty (Aug 27, 2011)

my minecraft name is demoncatlord

May I join?


----------



## MangaManda (Aug 27, 2011)

x3 Got That New Computer I Was Talking About Before I Left Now I Have Internets Again!

Anyone Remember Me?

;]


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with this server but you're all more than welcome to join mine for now.

Address: Techscape.dyndns.org

Just type the address into the multiplayer IP thing and connect.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like the server is back up


----------



## Nashi (Aug 28, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Thanks. :3c
> Notch's blog doesn't say much, I think it will be another few weeks atleast though.



1.8 will be playable at pax as a demo this year, with the earliest projected release in september, but, Notch has stated that he wants 1.8 to be simul release with Skyrim XD

Also, the server is down again, just a heads up people


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 28, 2011)

Come by and play.  Never see anyone on the server anymore D:


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2011)

Server's back up, guys. :v


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been signing on and off for hours at a time and no ones been joining in.  Kind of sad.  I would sign in and just leave the minecraft running until someone joins and after saying hi they would normally just sign off.  No one is sticking around D:


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 29, 2011)

Main server is down again.  

You're all welcome to come over to my server still.
Address = Techscape.dyndns.org

On that note, I'm also looking at getting a new name for the server, any ideas?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 29, 2011)

My username's Scotty1700 haha. I'll probably join the server here in a second.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 30, 2011)

My server is turning off for the night, going to let it cool off for a bit.  <3

Be up tomorrow morning.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm on my server.  I'll be on it most the day.


----------



## LafTur (Aug 30, 2011)

My server is back up.  X3


----------



## Ty1337 (Aug 30, 2011)

Can I play? my MC name is tythecoyote


----------



## Bernad (Aug 31, 2011)

Added those who were asking to the whitelist.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 31, 2011)

The talk of building sims has me considering playing Dwarf Fortress again since I don't have a means to buy Minecraft.


----------



## VexedLily (Aug 31, 2011)

Never anyone on :'(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 31, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> The talk of building sims has me considering playing Dwarf Fortress again since I don't have a means to buy Minecraft.



If you're in the same predicament I was in (Having cash but no bank account/paypal to pay online) then I wouldn't suggest things like visa giftcards....they only thing I've found they work for is steam...luckily a friend of mine gifted me a minecraft gift code in exchange for a $20 game he wanted on steam hehe.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, could I be whitelisted?
My Moincroftan username is (holyhell) *Harebelle*. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 1, 2011)

I went onto the server last night at like 2:30-3:00 (eastern) and I was all alone hehe. It was a really awesome place but it seemed there was a massive creeper problem as a ton of things were blown up lol.


----------



## VexedLily (Sep 2, 2011)

I was on today for about 4 hours, no one signed on.  Safe to say it's dead?


----------



## Bernad (Sep 2, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Hi, could I be whitelisted?
> My Moincroftan username is (holyhell) *Harebelle*. :3



Added you. 



> I was on today for about 4 hours, no one signed on.  Safe to say it's dead?



You do realize not everyone plays minecraft 24/7 right?  School has started, and some have started college.
There are also those who have jobs and Real Life things to deal with.  Just cause you don't see anyone online
when you play doesn't mean the server is dead.  People play at all sorts of times on this server.


----------



## VexedLily (Sep 2, 2011)

Idk I think imma call it quits on the server for now.  Haven't seen anyone on for more than 5 minutes in weeks and every time someone signs on they got griefed and their stuff is either destroyed or gone.  I'll hop in once and a while but imma wait for it to populate again.


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2011)

I really want to see a map render...

:C


----------



## marai1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

I wanna join in :O

mc = ziggyr2750


----------



## Inuko-kun (Sep 4, 2011)

I can haz whitelist?

Username: inuko_kun


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

Are we keeping this map or starting a new map for 1.8?

I would prefer that we keep this map, since you can just explore new chunks if you want the new stuff.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Are we keeping this map or starting a new map for 1.8?
> 
> I would prefer that we keep this map, since you can just explore new chunks if you want the new stuff.



Eh. A new map might be way cooler! I mean, we could import materials maybe if people asked for them, like rare stuff they don't want to make new stuff, but... It could be tons of fun!


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2011)

I wont be playing untill beta comes out as I have installed pre beta. :L


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Eh. A new map might be way cooler! I mean, we could import materials maybe if people asked for them, like rare stuff they don't want to make new stuff, but... It could be tons of fun!


 
People who've spent months building stuff might be a little hesitant to start a new map.

If you're looking for the "new map" experience, you could just do what I did and walk out 30,000 blocks to start anew :V



TreacleFox said:


> I wont be playing untill beta comes out as I have installed pre beta. :L



It's really easily reversible, I've switched between 1.8 and 1.7.3 multiple times today.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> People who've spent months building stuff might be a little hesitant to start a new map.
> 
> If you're looking for the "new map" experience, you could just do what I did and walk out 30,000 blocks to start anew :V



You forget I'm pushing to lose my giant brick, lapiz, iron, and wood house :U
And 37 diamond blocks, etc
I WANT something new :3


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You forget I'm pushing to lose my giant brick, lapiz, iron, and wood house :U
> And 37 diamond blocks, etc
> I WANT something new :3



How would walking out 30,000 blocks be different from starting a new map?


----------



## Waffles (Sep 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> How would walking out 30,000 blocks be different from starting a new map?



Because then we wouldn't have 1.8 in all of the chunks found :U


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to start in a new world for 1.8, I'd so help build some stuff :3


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Because then we wouldn't have 1.8 in all of the chunks found :U



We could also just move the spawn point WAYYYY off the generated map?

That would probably be the best of both worlds... literally...

Those who want to stay at the old places can, and those who want the new map can just spawn at the new spawnpoint


----------



## Waffles (Sep 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> We could also just move the spawn point WAYYYY off the generated map?
> 
> That would probably be the best of both worlds... literally...
> 
> Those who want to stay at the old places can, and those who want the new map can just spawn at the new spawnpoint



That will cause SO MUCH LAYG.


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> That will cause SO MUCH LAYG.



Not really, not any more than exploring new chunks


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 12, 2011)

Actually using the same world would be sorta cool. Build the longest minecart system ever to get to the newly terraformed zone too just because :v


----------



## Ames (Sep 12, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Actually using the same world would be sorta cool. Build the longest minecart system ever to get to the newly terraformed zone too just because :v



We would have to spawn stuff to do that, since making a 10k+ block railway would take an INSANE amount of time to do legit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 12, 2011)

JamesB said:


> We would have to spawn stuff to do that, since making a 10k+ block railway would take an INSANE amount of time to do legit.



Oh, I didn't know you had to go out THAT far o.o


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, I didn't know you had to go out THAT far o.o



Well the people who want to have a new 1.8 map presumably would want to be a reasonably far distance from the previously generated chunks.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 13, 2011)

With all the drasticly new content, and not just new block types, we might have to start a new map. :I


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> With all the drasticly new content, and not just new block types, we might have to start a new map. :I



Or this:



JamesB said:


> We could also just move the spawn point WAYYYY off the generated map?
> 
> That would probably be the best of both worlds... literally...
> 
> Those who want to stay at the old places can, and those who want the new map can just spawn at the new spawnpoint


----------



## Waffles (Sep 13, 2011)

Or the fact that y'know
Pre-1.8 maps just might not be compatible with 1.8!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Or the fact that y'know
> Pre-1.8 maps just might not be compatible with 1.8!



They are but they won't have any of the landscape changes such as rivers, giant mountainy thingys, villages, abandoned mines, stronghold(s), etc.


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> They are but they won't have any of the landscape changes such as rivers, giant mountainy thingys, villages, abandoned mines, stronghold(s), etc.



Will they generate in pre-1.8 maps if you explore new chunks?

Because I remember when I was playing back when 1.3 came out, and there was sandstone generating in my pre-1.3 singleplayer map.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Will they generate in pre-1.8 maps if you explore new chunks?
> 
> Because I remember when I was playing back when 1.3 came out, and there was sandstone generating in my pre-1.3 singleplayer map.



If you explore more chunks yeah, that is what happened to me.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 13, 2011)

MC username is: ac3pilot38


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> If you explore more chunks yeah, that is what happened to me.



You tried it with 1.8 on a pre-1.8 map?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> You tried it with 1.8 on a pre-1.8 map?



Yeah, I went into a pre 1.8 map and walked around for a bit and I hit an area with swamps, rivers, and mountain thingys.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2011)

One thing that I have to say sucks with major updates (pre-1.3 and post-1.3 and post-1.8) is that the maps will load just fine without whatever new additions and ores and stuff...  Unfortunately, that also means the seed algorithm is completely different, so any new chunks generated are for an entirely different map, which is part of why 'gargamel' no longer works.  So you might have a flat map and suddenly a new (or corrupted and regenerated) chunk will be for a mountain range and look more or less like a giant column of stone and dirt and probably lava too.

It'll load fine, but it will look kinda dumb for anything that hasn't already been generated.  I'd suggest waiting for bukkit and a multiworld plugin to update and maintain two worlds: the old map with all your work + creative mode, and a new 1.8 map for survival.

but that's just my opinion buzz buzz buzzzzzzz


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yeah, I went into a pre 1.8 map and walked around for a bit and I hit an area with swamps, rivers, and mountain thingys.



Awesome.  So I guess we could just move the spawnpoint for those who want a new map.



Bobskunk said:


> One thing that I have to say sucks with major updates (pre-1.3 and post-1.3 and post-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know new chunks generated will be completely mismatched from old chunks, but if you move the spawnpoint far enough away, it shouldn't be an issue.  Our current map is already pretty substantial in terms of size (I don't know the exact extent of it, since we don't have a render online).

Also I don't know if we're getting bukkit on this server.  It's already been brought up many times in the past, though.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Awesome.  So I guess we could just move the spawnpoint for those who want a new map.



Yup! Although I don't know anything yet for villages or strongholds.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Also please whitelist me for the server, my name is Stanleexp


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2011)

Well when I was on today, Laftur mentioned that he's going to stop hosting the server.  He said that he's willing to give the map to anybody who's willing to host it.

I might be able to, I have a decently beefy PC and a good connection (even though my modem is crap and drops every once in a while).  I'm just worried that I won't be able to handle as many players.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Well when I was on today, and Laftur mentioned that he's going to stop hosting the server.  He said that he's willing to give the map to anybody who's willing to host it.
> 
> I might be able to, I have a decently beefy PC and a good connection (even though my modem is crap and drops every once in a while).  I'm just worried that I won't be able to handle as many players.


Damn.
Well I guess take a poll or something? Sucks that he is dropping the server 

Hopefully its back up soon.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Will they generate in pre-1.8 maps if you explore new chunks?
> 
> Because I remember when I was playing back when 1.3 came out, and there was sandstone generating in my pre-1.3 singleplayer map.



That wont be the problem. Judging by the fact that my maps made before the 1.8 release came out work I dont think there will be a problem. Unless the coding for NPC's needs a new game format although I doubt that.


----------



## Shirai (Sep 14, 2011)

LafTur? Dropping the server? That'll suuuuuck. D=

in the meantime, I look forward to some more minecraft on the server

Also, Yay~~! 1.8 release. =3


----------



## money8giver8 (Sep 14, 2011)

can i be whitelisted please? my minecraft name is money8giver8


----------



## Riasiru (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, looks like it's time for you to update the server, man! 1.8 is out! Woooooot!

PS. I'm not on the FAF white list even though I'm in the server white list... Neither is my brother MadOzzy but you don't need to add him, I'll have tons of fun laughing if something happens to the white list and you don't add him back. XD


----------



## Bernad (Sep 14, 2011)

Those who asked to be white listed have been added to the white list.
For now you can still log onto the server if you decided not to update yet.  Otherwise I guess we will have to wait until the server is updated.


----------



## Riasiru (Sep 14, 2011)

Bernad said:


> Those who asked to be white listed have been added to the white list.
> For now you can still log onto the server if you decided not to update yet.  Otherwise I guess we will have to wait until the server is updated.


 
So no one 'will' log onto the server? XD


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

I updated, looks like no server for me : /


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I updated, looks like no server for me : /



Yeah I don't think Laftur's updating before the server goes down


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah I don't think Laftur's updating before the server goes down



yeah, looks like we gotta wait a while for someone else to host it : /


----------



## theMagicalCouch (Sep 15, 2011)

Can i get whitelisteed? Mc names theMagicalCouch. If anyone remembers, I played on this server for a while with my brothers account, Alcadeis.


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> yeah, looks like we gotta wait a while for someone else to host it : /



I could host it like right now if I had the map

As a temporary solution, at least.  Idk if I can do it forever.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I could host it like right now if I had the map
> 
> As a temporary solution, at least.  Idk if I can do it forever.



I guess we can do that, only temporarily though I guess before we find someone.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Sep 15, 2011)

lookin to be whitelisted please; MC name: videophreak90


----------



## VexedLily (Sep 16, 2011)

My server is now 1.8 ready.  

Server Address: TechScape.Dyndns.org


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm testing my server hosting capabilities atm, currently running a fresh map (1.8 generated, not Laftur's map since I haven't acquired it yet).

Feel free to try it out, I just want to see how well my connection holds.  I forwarded the ports, so you should be able to connect fine, but if you can't, post something on here.

IP is 98.242.51.168:25565

I'll be running it until later tonight.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I'm testing my server hosting capabilities atm, currently running a fresh map (1.8 generated, not Laftur's map since I haven't acquired it yet).
> 
> Feel free to try it out, I just want to see how well my connection holds.  I forwarded the ports, so you should be able to connect fine, but if you can't, post something on here.
> 
> ...



Awesome!! I will try to head on later today!


----------



## Artslave (Sep 16, 2011)

A_Monsterbee if you please :3


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright, for some reason its not connecting me to the server :C

Edit: Its working now : D


----------



## Adaquin (Sep 16, 2011)

Cant connect to server. cant reach server.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 16, 2011)

The server is not responding or dropping the connection.


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2011)

Update:  You can blow up all the tnt you want on my server, it won't crash.  C:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just made a pretty cool zombie mob trap in VexedLily's server, you guys should so check it out 

IP: TechScape.Dyndns.org

(Although no one's on at the time I post this)


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2011)

According to the "testing" I conducted yesterday, I'm pretty sure that I can host the server.

Is there any chance you could upload the map somewhere and send me the link, LafTur?

Also, I'm still keeping the server running today.  This map is pretty much just for the lulz, I just want to see how well it will run with a larger number of players.
Again, IP is 98.242.51.168:25565


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 18, 2011)

Could I be added? Username: tonberryking01


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

Ummm.....I'm not sure that we will be able retrieve the old map : /

Just saying .


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ummm.....I'm not sure that we will be able retrieve the old map : /
> 
> Just saying .



Yeah I have no real way of getting in contact with Laftur.  He's never on, anywhere.


----------



## Fanzy_Dockal (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of running a server. ive tested it,back in 1.7.3 it could handle about 2500 TNTs and it can hold about 25 people before getting too laggy. all this running on a terribad laptop, and godly connection.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah I have no real way of getting in contact with Laftur.  He's never on, anywhere.



So are we just going to remake a map and make that the permanent map?


----------



## Fanzy_Dockal (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone want to help test my servers connection?


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> So are we just going to remake a map and make that the permanent map?



I think I'll keep this map for now, but it'll be legit from now on.  (just ignore the gargantuan tnt chasms and totally-not-legit bedrock buildings)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I think I'll keep this map for now, but it'll be legit from now on.  (just ignore the gargantuan tnt chasms and totally-not-legit bedrock buildings)



I was in favor of resetting, but I can just work around it lol


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I was in favor of resetting, but I can just work around it lol



Actually, yeah I think I'll reset the map.  It's kinda hard to ignore those huge-ass tnt holes everywhere :V


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 18, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Actually, yeah I think I'll reset the map.  It's kinda hard to ignore those huge-ass tnt holes everywhere :V


They aren't thaaaaaatt bad, just watch where you step.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hnng, I dunno what server I wanna play on now.


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

Whitelist me pls. MC name is: Copyrightby
Thanks.


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

Well Laftur told me he would upload the old map when he got the chance, and that it might take a while.

When the old map's uploaded, I'm moving the spawnpoint maybe 10k blocks from oldspawn.  It'll be just like starting a fresh 1.8 map for those of you who want a new map.  I'll also render the map when i get a chance.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2011)

Update: So apparently prerelease 1.9 is out ALREADY.

Do you guys want me to run 1.9 on the server with a fresh map for testing?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Update: So apparently prerelease 1.9 is out ALREADY.
> 
> Do you guys want me to run 1.9 on the server with a fresh map for testing?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2011)

Server's on 1.9 pre atm, new 1.9 map :V


----------



## Koalt (Sep 23, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Server's on 1.9 pre atm, new 1.9 map :V



But will it change back to 1.8.1 eventually. right?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaaammes, kyle crashed the server by igniting 5k TNT at once.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Jaaammes, kyle crashed the server by igniting 5k TNT at once.



Its trueeeeee, BaradDur collapsed and exploded.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Jaaammes, kyle crashed the server by igniting 5k TNT at once.



Sry was at the campus.

The server's down?  Looks fine for me

I'll restart it, see if it works for you

Edit: Oh I see, it got an out-of-memory error.  The default memory for the 1.9 pre server is set to 256mb ram for some odd reason.  Fixed


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay its back up!


----------



## Noxiouswolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey can i get in on this?
My MC name is witchdoctor2
I haven't seen a furry server anywhere, so this might be the one if you let me in


----------



## VexedLily (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know if anyone still plays but my 1.8+ server is fully operational.  Average people online at any given time is about 5.  Anti-Greif system is in place as well as an economy and market system.  Along with all said, other things are added but you'll just see for yourself 

Server Address: Techscape.dyndns.org


----------



## Ames (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a heads up because I'm seeing a lot of people trying to connect with outdated clients, my server is on 1.9 pre-release.

This means you have to manually update your client with the 1.9 file to connect to the server. (The file can be found here)

Again, IP is: 98.242.51.168:25565 (so you don't have to look through a couple pages to find it)


----------



## Shirai (Sep 27, 2011)

=T Checked in today to find a huge crater and a nether gate [Good job on that one. O.O]. that was it. I think I might pass on playing until I can login knowing where my old house got to. @_@


----------



## caragua (Sep 28, 2011)

er... is it me or it's normal that my spawn point is set in a place where lava and water all came in the same place :3 ?

----edit----

right... after about 5 times swimming back to from the "underground" (with Riff :3), found a portal and a supposed-to-be-sort-of-circuit on the land near the hole.

That's what i can see from a 1x1 tower (destroyed after use, no worry).

THAT was a village, RIGHT!?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24209826/5k.JPG


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2011)

caragua said:


> er... is it me or it's normal that my spawn point is set in a place where lava and water all came in the same place :3 ?
> 
> ----edit----
> 
> ...



The gods were displeased and smited the defiled ground with all their fury


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 28, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The gods were displeased and smited the defiled ground with all their fury



So wait....does that make me a god of the server then?


----------



## caragua (Sep 28, 2011)

kyle19 said:


> So wait....does that make me a god of the server then?



-- can't find the options to delete post~"~


----------



## caragua (Sep 29, 2011)

white list please 

ID: caragua


----------



## Riff (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like to be whitelisted!

Minecraft ID: Riffwolf


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry guys, haven't kept up with minecraft news lately.

Apparently I missed out on the 1.9.*2* prerelease.

The server's running 1.9 *pre 2* now, you can find the client file here.

(again, fresh map.  There's mushroom biomes now D: )


----------



## Jenks (Oct 5, 2011)

could I please be whitelisted? name is Spottyotty


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Jenks said:


> could I please be whitelisted? name is Spottyotty



If you're talking about the Laftur's server in the OP, he's no longer keeping it updated/running.

If you're talking about my server, there isn't a whitelist.  The IP is: 98.242.51.168:25565


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2011)

Holeey crap 1.9 prerelease 3 is out already!

You can find the client file here.

My server is currently running 1.9 pre 3.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 10, 2011)

---


----------



## Zerig (Oct 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> If you're talking about the Laftur's server in the OP, he's no longer keeping it updated/running.
> 
> If you're talking about my server, there isn't a whitelist.  The IP is: 98.242.51.168:25565



Yeah, so, you should totally make that server pirate-friendly.


----------



## Ames (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow.  1.9 prerelease 4 out?!?!?

Sadly no dragons yet in this prerelease, they'll probably be in the next one.

Client file can be found here.

Server is on 1.9 pre 4.


----------



## Ley (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't been able to play MC for ages.. still wanna but don't want to go by myself, lul.


----------



## Carlmanzor (Oct 19, 2011)

i would likes to be playingz!!!!  my minecraft name is carlmanzor, so yeah


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my god, Minecraft with mods is so fun. I currently have Buildcraft, Industrialcraft2, Mo' creatures, and Too many items running on 1.8.3

It's like a completely different game, so much fun haha. I might upload my .minecraft folder if anyone wants to play these mods as they're a bitch to install from scratch as they each have about 2-3 prerequisities for them to work.


----------



## Ames (Oct 25, 2011)

Just talked to Laftur, and sadly he said that there isn't a chance he's going to give the map.

Oh well, this is still a temp map for now.  When 1.9 official and its bugfixes come out, I'm starting a new permanent map.

Edit: Will also make a new thread, since this one has kinda lost its purpose by this point.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 1, 2011)

Is the server down?


----------



## Ames (Nov 4, 2011)

Server's on 1.9 pre 5 now.

Sorry been a bit busy lately. :C

IP: 98.242.51.168:25565


----------



## Ames (Nov 12, 2011)

Server's on 1.9 pre 6 now.

Durrgons and stuff.

File here.


----------



## Ley (Nov 12, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

Welp me and Mike already killed the durrgon, so I guess you can cross that off your list. :I


----------



## Aetius (Nov 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Welp me and Mike already killed the durrgon, so I guess you can cross that off your list. :I



I love 8-bit skyrim :V


----------



## Kayla (Nov 17, 2011)

MeltheHybrid on Minecraft


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't connect to the server listed on the first page, is it just down?  And if so anyone else know of a server they use?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

come online, friends

all i had to do was type in 98.242.51.168:25565  yes?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> come online, friends
> 
> all i had to do was type in 98.242.51.168:25565  yes?


I'm trying to join and it says, "can't resolve hostname".


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm trying to join and it says, "can't resolve hostname".



i was srs just on


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i was srs just on



"Failed to connect to server

Unknown host '98.242.51.168.25565'"


----------



## Ames (Nov 19, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> "Failed to connect to server
> 
> Unknown host '98.242.51.168*.25565*'"



It's :25565 not .25565

Also server's on the official release now with a fresh map.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 19, 2011)

I think there's an enderman outside my door already. x_X


----------



## qwert5 (Nov 19, 2011)

hey, was referred here by mah pal kayla. may i be added to the whitelist?
my username is wikime123.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 19, 2011)

The new map is awesome, I'm totally loving it. Living in the swamp almost on top of one of the coolest ravines I've seen =D


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm on, what are your usernames?
I don't recognize anyone.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 19, 2011)

OKAY FRIENDS IM COMING ON!!!

EDIT: what? "Invalid server key"?


----------



## Kayla (Nov 19, 2011)

Log back in to see all the pigs, chickens and cows gone from the corral. Nice. :T


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 19, 2011)

What if permissions were set? That way nobody could break blocks/open gates/doors belonging to another player?


----------



## Kayla (Nov 19, 2011)

That'd be nice, but it still doesn't stop people from killing mobs that we actually need to eat. x_x
Whoever Meadow654 is in game said that he "needed food", so I guess that was a good excuse to kill all of the chickens, pigs, and cows that we spent all day breeding and herding into the pen.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 19, 2011)

Kayla said:


> That'd be nice, but it still doesn't stop people from killing mobs that we actually need to eat. x_x
> Whoever Meadow654 is in game said that he "needed food", so I guess that was a good excuse to kill all of the chickens, pigs, and cows that we spent all day breeding and herding into the pen.



Well they can't get your cattle if they can't open the gates, right?

Should put up signs or somethin around it  Sucks that the user had to kill literally every single mob there though. Maybe I can help lure mobs to the pen? I have found a ton of chickens and pigs while traveling around at random and I have some wheat.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well they can't get your cattle if they can't open the gates, right?
> 
> Should put up signs or somethin around it  Sucks that the user had to kill literally every single mob there though. Maybe I can help lure mobs to the pen? I have found a ton of chickens and pigs while traveling around at random and I have some wheat.




That'd be nice. Thank you. We have to replenish the food supply now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 20, 2011)

I have Potions. =D
Time for some crazy speed running around the ranch.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2011)

I had to log off, fyi I made several mineshafts going all the way down.
One is in the ranch's basement.
One to the left of the door to my house(the one right next to the spawn)
And I'm working on a quarry.... yeah you will fall to death with this one.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 20, 2011)

Fack. Keep getting some lame server key error


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Fack. Keep getting some lame server key error


Try direct connecting.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Try direct connecting.



IDK what that is


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys is this server premium?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 20, 2011)

Closing the game and then trying a direct connection ussualy works for connecting issues. :>


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2011)

Where did all these houses come from? D:


----------



## Ames (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Fack. Keep getting some lame server key error




Take a look at this thread.

It's a [relatively] easy clientside fix.  Lol @ Mojang screwing up the release for some people :\


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 20, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hey guys is this server premium?



What?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 20, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Closing the game and then trying a direct connection ussualy works for connecting issues. :>


how do you direct connect.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Where did all these houses come from? D:


Me.
You can use my stuff in the chests if you want.


Dragonfurry said:


> Hey guys is this server premium?


Yes, if you want to join email me your info at-
*coolface*


Clayton said:


> how do you direct connect.


It's to the right of the join server button, you have to manually type in the IP address.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's to the right of the join server button, you have to manually type in the IP address.



thanks purriend

I'm in the server ATM, I was filling in creeper holes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2011)

I won't be able to get on the next few days.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I won't be able to get on the next few days.


why?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why?



I was supposed to be doing my school project this weekend and now I'm late.


----------



## Ley (Nov 20, 2011)

I finally get to play now after a few weeks :O


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 20, 2011)

I HAVE FOUND A STONGHOLD.

END PORTAL IS HERE. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well since treacle found the end portal, why not organize a raid against the dragon?
Meadow has 2 ender eyes last time I logged out, still a few to go.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

maybe mayb.......
hmm i dont know how to fight dragons


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> maybe mayb.......
> hmm i dont know how to fight dragons


The dragon heals off the objects at the top of the tower.
It's just a matter of taking out all the towers and then attacking him.
Taking out the towers is easy, but taking down the dragon is whole other matter.  We'd need a crap load of bows and arrows.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

Can someone give me a copy of a premium launcher or buy me the game? I would love to come help you guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 21, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can someone give me a copy of a premium launcher or buy me the game? I would love to come help you guys.


If you copy it will automatically detect it's a illegal copy as soon as you log in.


You know what Notch should add to the dragon? The dragon breathing fire.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 21, 2011)

Well can anyone buy me the game please?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 21, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can someone give me a copy of a premium launcher or buy me the game? I would love to come help you guys.



You need either a premium account for a hacked server to play on.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 21, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well can anyone buy me the game please?



Why can't you buy it yourself?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

killing animals in my cramped slaughterhouse thing and.. a fucking enderman is directly outside the door to the chicken area. :C hngh


----------



## Aetius (Nov 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> killing animals in my cramped slaughterhouse thing and.. a fucking enderman is directly outside the door to the chicken area. :C hngh



LEAVE HIM ALIVE! I NEED THOSE FUCKING ENDERPEALS!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> LEAVE HIM ALIVE! I NEED THOSE FUCKING ENDERPEALS!



hah, aint no way am i gonna take on an enderman.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

Kind of getting pissed off with this server key error. Even direct connecting doesn't wanna work.


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Kind of getting pissed off with this server key error. Even direct connecting doesn't wanna work.





JamesB said:


> Take a look at this thread.
> 
> It's a [relatively] easy clientside fix.  Lol @ Mojang screwing up the release for some people :\



Worked for me, I haven't had the issue since.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Worked for me, I haven't had the issue since.


I'm kinda paranoid about messing with files though


----------



## Ames (Nov 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm kinda paranoid about messing with files though



It's fine, if you mess up just delete the whole folder and minecraft will automatically reinstall.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 21, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's fine, if you mess up just delete the whole folder and minecraft will automatically reinstall.



Okay I may try later. I'm currently in game


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 22, 2011)

Meadow, if you're reading this. PLEASE TAKE DOWN YOUR TOWER. Mobs are spawning UNDER THE TOWER and are killing me when I go to the ranch.

EDIT: It blew up part of Mel's wheat fields and now I have to fix them.

*Please remove your spawning tower*

EDIT X2: Now the skeletons are spawning under your tower and walking around town and shooting my friend while he plays.

*they are not .5 hearts. They are full hearts because they're not falling down the trap, they can't, there is water inside it.*


----------



## Kayla (Nov 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meadow, if you're reading this. PLEASE TAKE DOWN YOUR TOWER. Mobs are spawning UNDER THE TOWER and are killing me when I go to the ranch.
> 
> EDIT: It blew up part of Mel's wheat fields and now I have to fix them.
> 
> ...



ffs, everytime I turn around, he's fucking something else up.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meadow, if you're reading this. PLEASE TAKE DOWN YOUR TOWER. Mobs are spawning UNDER THE TOWER and are killing me when I go to the ranch.
> 
> EDIT: It blew up part of Mel's wheat fields and now I have to fix them.
> 
> ...



Ok, I understand what you mean by that. Yeah, Meadow, you need to take that thing down and build it AWAY from everyone else's property. You've done some pretty significant damage to the farm we worked on building, and I've had to clean up your mess since you didn't bother to fix what you destroyed. 

Have some consideration over other people's shit. You're pretty much griefing.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 22, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Ok, I understand what you mean by that. Yeah, Meadow, you need to take that thing down and build it AWAY from everyone else's property. You've done some pretty significant damage to the farm we worked on building, and I've had to clean up your mess since you didn't bother to fix what you destroyed.
> 
> Have some consideration over other people's shit. You're pretty much griefing.



Hey, sorry Kayla. I went to bed last night, I was gonna fix the farm for you, sorry


----------



## Ley (Nov 22, 2011)

I spawned and fell never-endingly. :c


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 22, 2011)

Ley said:


> I spawned and fell never-endingly. :c



Mm yeah that happens sometimes when the world is loading. Right now I can't even connect. Not evne direct connect.. something about a time out. idk

EDIT: Things I need to do. I'm a bit scatterbrained while playing so I'm putting my shit here.
- Light up dark areas around town
- Complete spider ledges


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 23, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Ok, I understand what you mean by that. Yeah, Meadow, you need to take that thing down and build it AWAY from everyone else's property. You've done some pretty significant damage to the farm we worked on building, and I've had to clean up your mess since you didn't bother to fix what you destroyed.
> 
> Have some consideration over other people's shit. You're pretty much griefing.



I will fix it when I get back on. I haven't been able to play today, but I will be able soon. Sorry if I cant fix things while im sleeping.
I cant get on at the moment though, I keep getting an error, "java.lang.NullPointerExeption".

EDIT: Reinstalled my client, now all im getting is "Connection timed out: connect". :I


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I keep getting that timed out error too. JamesB has to port forward.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 23, 2011)

Well i am premium now so I should join but I keep getting the same errors claytons get. Also what does failed login html mean?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 23, 2011)

Server is down.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Server is down.


We know.

Maybe we should make some drown traps for under the tower?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> We know.
> 
> Maybe we should make some drown traps for under the tower?



I dunno if you've seen how massive and where the tower is, but that would mean making drown traps right over mel's house/farm/yard, someone's house, the middle of a river and basically just a big fucking eyesore

I still think it should be removed, There is absolutely NO REASON why it should be there. It's not hard to walk like 1000 blocks out and create something there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dunno if you've seen how massive and where the tower is, but that would mean making drown traps right over mel's house/farm/yard, someone's house, the middle of a river and basically just a big fucking eyesore
> 
> I still think it should be removed, There is absolutely NO REASON why it should be there. It's not hard to walk like 1000 blocks out and create something there.


It should be removed.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't seen this tower... I'm pretty out of it since I went straight for the swamp at spawn and you guys seemed to have gone the opposite way, though I'm pretty close to the giant mushrooms I was told were yours CF? =3


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 23, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I haven't seen this tower... I'm pretty out of it since I went straight for the swamp at spawn and you guys seemed to have gone the opposite way, though I'm pretty close to the giant mushrooms I was told were yours CF? =3


If you look towards spawn you will see it. It's impossible to miss.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm going to try crafting mines with you guys for a bit thanks to an infection of autism in my old server

I am Gergoth


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Server is down.



Shit my roomie probably crashed the modem again...

Well I'm back home for thanksgiving until sunday night so sorry guys. :C


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Shit my roomie probably crashed the modem again...
> 
> Well I'm back home for thanksgiving until sunday night so sorry guys. :C


Can you message him to reset it?


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Can you message him to reset it?



He went back home for thanksgiving also. :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> He went back home for thanksgiving also. :\


That's sucks :/

Well since the server's down until sunday, why don't we come up with a idea for a group project?

Like we come up with a list of ideas and the best one by sunday we do?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 24, 2011)

My tower will be good when it is complete, untill then I will just light everything up so nothing spawns. I have seen people get hundreads of levels by idle killing mobs at towers like the one im building.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> My tower will be good when it is complete, untill then I will just light everything up so nothing spawns. I have seen people get hundreads of levels by idle killing mobs at towers like the one im building.


That's good and all, but please finish it so we don't have to worry about mobs all over the place.


Well what group project should we work on once the server is back up?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well what group project should we work on once the server is back up?



Getting to the end. :<


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not going to the nether or ender or whatever it's called
I just want to finish my psider ledges but now I got nothin to do till Sunday 
and now I'm crying


----------



## Xeno (Nov 24, 2011)

So, is Minecraft as a whole down until Sunday or just your guys server?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't the tower be moved out into the desert or something far away? Just make a walkway to it. 
It's so damn intrusive and I won't be using it anyways.

I know it's not going to stay a 1 block high platform, it's going to be a gigantic cube.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Can't the tower be moved out into the desert or something far away? Just make a walkway to it.
> It's so damn intrusive and I won't be using it anyways.
> 
> I know it's not going to stay a 1 block high platform, it's going to be a gigantic cube.



Agreed, a huge tower doesn't really belong right next to a ranch. :|. Plus it's looming over it.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Agreed, a huge tower doesn't really belong right next to a ranch. :|. Plus it's looming over it.



Heck, I'd be a-okay with it a ways away from the NPC village. Crusader Mike has created a tram to the NPC village [but be careful walking it, lol.. it goes over a ravine] so it wouldn't be hard to get to.

Just... don't build it close to the village 'cause people obviously like the village


The reason I created that fence around the village in the first place was to keep mobs OUT. All this thing does is allow mobs to spawn and drops them in the town. It's a bit of a slap in the face to my hard work.
[Fence isn't even done yet BTW. I need to finish the spider ledges]
The fence can be extended to go wherever you want, too. I forgot to fence in someone's wooden house while building it so I gotta start on that lol..


----------



## Aetius (Nov 24, 2011)

My tower still needs to be worked on : (

Its the massive tall thing in the NPC village.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> My tower still needs to be worked on : (
> 
> Its the massive tall thing in the NPC village.



LMAO 
Someone told me you turned the dirt monument into cobble or something ahha


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Getting to the end. :<


We'd need to collect a few more ender eyes.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Can't the tower be moved out into the desert or something far away? Just make a walkway to it.
> It's so damn intrusive and I won't be using it anyways.
> 
> I know it's not going to stay a 1 block high platform, it's going to be a gigantic cube.



It cant be moved really. I have already layed out about 20 stacks worth of cobble stone by hand which I also had to mine. :I
It wont be putting mobs everywhere when I can get back on because I will light it up.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> It cant be moved really. I have already layed out about 20 stacks worth of cobble stone by hand which I also had to mine. :I
> It wont be putting mobs everywhere when I can get back on because I will light it up.


:T
You can't take it down and re-build it? It may seem like a PITA for you to move it but it's currently a PITA for everybody on the server who lives in the town


----------



## Kayla (Nov 25, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> It cant be moved really. I have already layed out about 20 stacks worth of cobble stone by hand which I also had to mine. :I
> It wont be putting mobs everywhere when I can get back on because I will light it up.



Yes it can, it will just take a while for you to move it, just like it took a while for you to build it, looming OVER THE RANCH.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah. Treacle, I am willing to help you take it down and move it/recreate it.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> LMAO
> Someone told me you turned the dirt monument into cobble or something ahha



Yeah its fucking massive. 

Im still not even close to being done with it too :C


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yeah its fucking massive.
> 
> Im still not even close to being done with it too :C


Can you link me to an image of the NPC monument? I googled "Minecraft NPC monument" but I'm not even sure wht I'm supposed to be looking for


----------



## Aetius (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Can you link me to an image of the NPC monument? I googled "Minecraft NPC monument" but I'm not even sure wht I'm supposed to be looking for




Wait, the NPC villagers made that??


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Wait, the NPC villagers made that??


I have no idea
I just keep hearing "NPC monument" and thought it was randomly generated with NPC villages. I've never even seen the "monument"


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Yes it can, it will just take a while for you to move it, just like it took a while for you to build it, looming OVER THE RANCH.





Clayton said:


> Yeah. Treacle, I am willing to help you take it down and move it/recreate it.



ffs fine, I will move far away from your petty ranch for 20 stacks of cobblestone. No way in hell im wasting my time helping you tear down my work though.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> ffs fine, I will move far away from your petty ranch for 20 stacks of cobblestone. No way in hell im wasting my time helping you tear down my work though.


Please don't resort to insults because you're being called out for building something that was built over other people's hard work, and the fact that it was spawning monsters. :T


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> ffs fine, I will move far away from your petty ranch for 20 stacks of cobblestone. No way in hell im wasting my time helping you tear down my work though.


:I
Why?

"I know my structure is causing a lot of people to get really angry, but in order to make everybody happy I want to be paid 20 stacks of cobble and I'm not helping you remove the mob-releaser"

Why not help take it down and get all your cobble back to move it?


----------



## Xeno (Nov 26, 2011)

Permission to join your guys server?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike, I think it's an open server

I think that if you do join, you should follow basic common sense [which i think should be posted somewhere in the town.. when the server is back up]

1. Don't grief
2. Don't steal
3. Don't build on/over other peoples property
4. Don't kill all of the animals on Mel's ranch.
5. Don't PvP
6. Don't play with lava willy nilly
7. If you need to destroy a block [like a spider's on the roof or w.e], replace it after

These aren't rules, but they're just tips


----------



## Kayla (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Permission to join your guys server?



We don't actually own the server, but we've been building on it. I believe it's open to those that wish to play, and don't grief others.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sorry that I have to ask this, but how exactly do I join the server ;P


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I'm sorry that I have to ask this, but how exactly do I join the server ;P



You type in the server's IP and come in when the server is back online

James, please smack the shit out of your roomate for me


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Please don't resort to insults because you're being called out for building something that was built over other people's hard work, and the fact that it was spawning monsters. :T



Dont call my buildings ugly and stop being hostile to me then. And where it is built is not over anyones things, it is just next to them I beleive, I cant see with the server down. I know it spawns monsters, I was on my way to fixing it when the server went down.



Clayton said:


> :I
> Why?
> 
> "I know my structure is causing a lot of people to get really angry, but in order to make everybody happy I want to be paid 20 stacks of cobble and I'm not helping you remove the mob-releaser"
> ...



From my point of view unless an admin tells me it against the rules, I have no obligation to remove it. So im not going to use my time to tear it down when I could be using it in rebuilding.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> From my point of view unless an admin tells me it against the rules, I have no obligation to remove it. So im not going to use my time to tear it down when I could be using it in rebuilding.


So you would be 100% a-okay with people tearing it down for you and keeping the cobble for themselves while you use your own cobble to build it elsewhere?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So you would be 100% a-okay with people tearing it down for you and keeping the cobble for themselves while you use your own cobble to build it elsewhere?



No im not. :L
I want 20 stacks from whoevers stuff I apparently built over.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> No im not. :L
> I want 20 stacks from whoevers stuff I apparently built over.



You built it over the entire town.
If you want your cobble you should at least help take the thing down and then you can keep all the cobble you built it with.

Your thing is an inconvenience to everybody and WE have to pay YOU to get rid of it?
I was attacked by a creeper and a spider at the SAME TIME while trying to get wheat. The creeper blew up the wheat fields. I had to sign out and get my friend to kill them just so I could log back in. If your thing wasn't there, the creeper wouldn't be in the town. The spider would still be able to hop the fence though because my spider ledges aren't finished yet.

If anything, you should be removing your thing and giving back the blocks that are destroyed by your creepers.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You built it over the entire town.
> If you want your cobble you should at least help take the thing down and then you can keep all the cobble you built it with.
> 
> Your thing is an inconvenience to everybody and WE have to pay YOU to get rid of it?
> ...



I keep saying that I will fix it so it wont spawn monsters when the server is back up.
And yes you do have to pay me, I see no rules that state I cant build where I did. Im sure I did not build over anything, although it is close.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I keep saying that I will fix it so it wont spawn monsters when the server is back up.
> And yes you do have to pay me, I see no rules that state I cant build where I did. Im sure I did not build over anything, although it is close.



You did. You built right over Mel's ranch and the surrounding area. [I know this because I've been lighting up the town and noticed it was almost like nighttime under your structure]

I'm willing to take it down & you can have the cobble it's made out of. There is absolutely no reason for other people to pay you.

This would be like letting my dog shit on your lawn, telling you I'm not picking it up, that you have to and that I want you to pay me after you're done.
It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You did. You built right over Mel's ranch and the surrounding area. [I know this because I've been lighting up the town and noticed it was almost like nighttime under your structure]
> 
> I'm willing to take it down & you can have the cobble it's made out of. There is absolutely no reason for other people to pay you.
> 
> ...



What constitutes the ranch? The building and the animal pen? Everything that is fenced in? 
And you wont be losing any cobble if you do tear it down, im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower. Although im not sure on this anymore, I will decide when the server is back up.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> What constitutes the ranch? The building and the animal pen? Everything that is fenced in?
> And you wont be losing any cobble if you do tear it down, im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower. Although im not sure on this anymore, I will decide when the server is back up.


That would be up to the Mel to decide. I don't know what she considers the "ranch". 

"And you wont be losing any cobble if you do tear it down, im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower."
"im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower"

We don't want the tower, that's the thing. I'm just saying that we could take down the tower and give you all the cobble that results from taking it down. No more, no less. There is no reason whatsoever for people to shovel out more cobble. It makes no sense.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That would be up to the Mel to decide. I don't know what she considers the "ranch".
> 
> "And you wont be losing any cobble if you do tear it down, im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower."
> "im asking that I have the 20 stacks then you can have the tower"
> ...



The tower is made of cobble though. About 25 stacks infact. 
We can talk about this when the server is back up, I cant remember the placement of things. :L


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> The tower is made of cobble though. About 25 stacks infact.
> We can talk about this when the server is back up, I cant remember the placement of things. :L



Okay well then you can have all the cobble that  comes from taking it down, which should be 25 stacks.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 27, 2011)

Just for future reference what's the servers IP?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Just for future reference what's the servers IP?


98.242.51.168:25565

*hiss* That's a very nice monster spawner you got there Treaclefox, it'd be a shame if anything happened to it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Okay well then you can have all the cobble that  comes from taking it down, which should be 25 stacks.



Would take too long to mine it all away.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Would take too long to mine it all away.


I got a crap load in my house :\
I have even more in my mine, craps everywhere.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2011)

Im most angry at the fact I built this giant tower which took like an hour to make and now everyone wants me to get rid of it.
You guys do know im going to light it up? It wont put monsters everywhere after I can get back on the server which is still down.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Im most angry at the fact I built this giant tower which took like an hour to make and now everyone wants me to get rid of it.
> You guys do know im going to light it up? It wont put monsters everywhere after I can get back on the server which is still down.


Tough shit, should have realized everyone was going to be pissed off beforehand.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Tough shit, should have realized everyone was going to be pissed off beforehand.



Im going to see what an admin says about it. That would be JamesB?


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> That would be JamesB?



Nope.

I'm OP, I just run the server.  I trust you people can sort out this minor drama by yourselves.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Im most angry at the fact I built this giant tower which took like an hour to make and now everyone wants me to get rid of it.
> You guys do know im going to light it up? It wont put monsters everywhere after I can get back on the server which is still down.


We were telling you *as you were building it* that it was a bad idea. I know for a fact Soundbot and I were doing so.



TreacleFox said:


> Would take too long to mine it all away.


Yep, so can't you at least help? It's a little inconsiderate to build it as people are telling you it's an eyesore/bad idea/going to piss off other users and then say "screw you guys, I'm going home" and make us clean up your mess.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Dont call my buildings ugly and stop being hostile to me then. And where it is built is not over anyones things, it is just next to them I beleive, I cant see with the server down. I know it spawns monsters, I was on my way to fixing it when the server went down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please stop lying by trying to put words in my mouth. Since talking to you about it, I have never called it ugly. I mentioned it was OUT OF PLACE of the entire ranch (This includes other people's houses), and it was SPAWNING MONSTERS. Can you really blame me for being hostile towards you? 

First, Kaji, Lala, Wikime123, and I went through a lot of trouble in leveling the area, and building the ranch itself. 

Second, do you realize how much of a pain in the ass it was to herd animals into the corral? We had to find them all firstly, and then lead them back to the ranch, which was a pain in the ass to do to make sure we didn't get any stragglers. 

Third, you suddenly show up, and kill ALL of the chickens, cows and pigs. Your reason? "I needed meat". Who the Hell told you it was ok to kill all of the animals we corralled? We were using them to breed for food because someone mentioned that animals do not respawn in the area you killed them in, thus, we'd have to go further and further away from the village, JUST to find meat. 

Fourth, I've witnessed myself on several occasions that you tend to die by creepers near the ranch, and get the fence blown up; which I know isn't really your fault. But then don't bother to repair the damage that you caused.

Then lastly, you build this BIG ASS tower that spawns monsters RIGHT next to the ranch area, which in turn, end up killing people doing their own business. What's worse that it LOOMS over the main house where all of the supplies for everyone that helped do their part of the village are kept.

Why do you THINK I've been "hostile" to you? You tear our stuff up, then don't bother to compensate, or help fix it. You've been nothing but trouble since we first started playing And now you expect us to GIVE you more material for you to build elsewhere, when the material is RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU; On a structure that YOU BUILD, that has been causing NOTHING BUT TROUBLE? Forgive me for "being hostile" towards you because I'm calling you out for the actions that you did. You were pretty much griefing. :T

You got some nerve, dude. Seriously.



And judging from what Clayton has said, he even mentioned to you WHILE you were building it, that the structure was a bad idea to build so close to the town.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 27, 2011)

I was unaware that I shouldn't of killed those animals when I first logged on, and I thought they would spawn back. On most farms I know you harvest the thing being farmed.
When the server comes back on, we can make the decision of what to do with the tower, I just cant remember the exact placement of everything right now. The issue should only be if it is over anyones things, as it will not be placing mobs anywhere after I light it up. And I made a mistake, it wasn't you that called it ugly it was someone else.

From what I remember, while I was building it no one made any strong objections, Clayton did say something, but it sounded more like a suggestion.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I was unaware that I shouldn't of killed those animals when I first logged on, and I thought they would spawn back. On most farms I know you harvest the thing being farmed.
> When the server comes back on, we can make the decision of what to do with the tower, I just cant remember the exact placement of everything right now. The issue should only be if it is over anyones things, as it will not be placing mobs anywhere after I light it up. And I made a mistake, it wasn't you that called it ugly it was someone else.
> 
> From what I remember, while I was building it no one made any strong objections, Clayton did say something, but it sounded more like a suggestion.



The animals were in the pen, they weren't your property in the first place. Ask before messing with other people's things, that includes the animals.
I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I have a fairly good feeling that everyone wants the tower built further away from the village.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I was unaware that I shouldn't of killed those animals when I first logged on, and I thought they would spawn back. On most farms I know you harvest the thing being farmed.
> When the server comes back on, we can make the decision of what to do with the tower, I just cant remember the exact placement of everything right now. The issue should only be if it is over anyones things, as it will not be placing mobs anywhere after I light it up. And I made a mistake, it wasn't you that called it ugly it was someone else.
> 
> From what I remember, while I was building it no one made any strong objections, Clayton did say something, but it sounded more like a suggestion.



No, Soundbot and I told you it was an eyesore and told you that you should build it elsewhere.

The tower as it stands right now is about.. 20-30 blocks to the right of Mel's ranch gate. [I'm calling Mel's entire property "the ranch", so when I say "ranch gate" I'm referring to the gate that surrounds the animals, the house, the wheat fields, etc]

"The issue should only be if it is over anyones things,"
It's gigantic, it covers an enormous area. It's so huge that if you stand under it, the world looks like it's night time.
It shouldn't be moved ONLY "if it's over anybody's things", it should be moved because it's in the middle of town, is massive, is an eyesore, is dropping mobs and is over people's things. The map is literally endless. If you take the tram to the NPC village and walk for a bit, you can find a perfect place to put it and it wouldn't be stepping on anybody's toes. [Plus, you'd have a tram going there for easy access!]
Currently, it's not stepping on anybody's toes, it's stomping on them and breaking their feet and now we are all wearing casts and I want you all to sign mine


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 27, 2011)

Jesus fuck if it makes you feel any better I WILL GET ON and move the whole god damn thing >:[

Furries quit doing what furries do best (Bawwww).


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Jesus fuck if it makes you feel any better I WILL GET ON and move the whole god damn thing >:[
> 
> Furries quit doing what furries do best (Bawwww).


what?
We're talking about Meadow's tower, did you think we were talking about something you built?

What we're mad about is that we want Meadow to move it but Meadow won't re-build/move it until he gets paid 25 stacks of cobble. Then he isn't even gonna help take it down.
That's what we're mad about.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 27, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Jesus fuck if it makes you feel any better I WILL GET ON and move the whole god damn thing >:[
> 
> Furries quit doing what furries do best (Bawwww).



I was already planning to dynamite it anyway.


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2011)

Server back up.  Let the drama commence, I guess? :V


----------



## Xeno (Nov 27, 2011)

Invalid server key, wtf does that mean. :c


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Invalid server key, wtf does that mean. :c



Try direct connect


----------



## Aetius (Nov 28, 2011)

Bye bye tower.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 28, 2011)

I couldn't even see the thing from my place and I'm glad it's gone, holy crap I can understand why you guys were angry!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 28, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I couldn't even see the thing from my place and I'm glad it's gone, holy crap I can understand why you guys were angry!


Did you see it as it was going down?
I know you were a ways away when we were getting to it, but the amount you saw.. it was a lot bigger than that. I went through about 4 picks before we had about 4-5 people on it


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 28, 2011)

I went and had a look as soon as the server went back up, it was a monstrosity.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 28, 2011)

cmon and play with me guys


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what?
> We're talking about Meadow's tower, did you think we were talking about something you built?
> 
> What we're mad about is that we want Meadow to move it but Meadow won't re-build/move it until he gets paid 25 stacks of cobble. Then he isn't even gonna help take it down.
> That's what we're mad about.



I'm aware at what you guys are bitching about, it'd be hard not to seeing as how you guys are going on 3 pages of the same rambling...just start destroying it and not give him the cobblestone OR have him help and he gets however much he used to build the stupid thing.


Edit: Oh, it seems you guys already did it...


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 28, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware at what you guys are bitching about, it'd be hard not to seeing as how you guys are going on 3 pages of the same rambling...just start destroying it and not give him the cobblestone OR have him help and he gets however much he used to build the stupid thing.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, it seems you guys already did it...


We did it & I gave him the cobble that resulted from it

P.S Guys, I have created a watch tower outside the fence on an island. PLEASE let me know if it's an eyesore/obtrusive and I will take it down and move it.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> We did it & I gave him the cobble that resulted from it
> 
> P.S Guys, I have created a watch tower outside the fence on an island. PLEASE let me know if it's an eyesore/obtrusive and I will take it down and move it.




The one with the glass windows? it actually looks kinda neat.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 28, 2011)

Kayla said:


> The one with the glass windows? it actually looks kinda neat.


Yep, that tower thing. I plan on building a couple more elsewhere to see the very back of the town


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

is this shit still whitelisted?

if so, add WDeht to the whitelist (couldn't get my name the right way around :<).


----------



## Ames (Nov 29, 2011)

TheDW said:


> is this shit still whitelisted?
> 
> if so, add WDeht to the whitelist (couldn't get my name the right way around :<).



Maybe I should make a new thread, people keep getting confused


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yep, that tower thing. I plan on building a couple more elsewhere to see the very back of the town



 I was watching your little animation and then went D: when it got shot.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know of any double dungons, or any 2 dungons close to eachother that still have the spawners intact? That would make a great XP farm.


----------



## qwert5 (Nov 29, 2011)

hmm i need to come on to this thread more often. :V

anyways, town's looking awesome. we should do a group project sometime haha.

also anyone's welcome to come on my boat if they happen to need a place to hang at night. just don't touch my crops and other stuff please. ;D


----------



## Sriseru (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, can I join?
I've been playing minecraft since early alpha, but I've never played smp before.
I've read and agree to the rules.
My mc name is Sriseru.


----------



## Ames (Nov 30, 2011)

Sriseru said:


> Hey, can I join?
> I've been playing minecraft since early alpha, but I've never played smp before.
> I've read and agree to the rules.
> My mc name is Sriseru.



The owner of this server decided to stop hosting months ago.

Check out this thread for the new server.


----------



## Karnak (Dec 2, 2011)

hey again everyone, not been on this server since it was upgraded to 1.9 and i was still using 1.8. Now we should all be using the full release right but i still can't seem to connect....any idea why not?


----------



## Ames (Dec 2, 2011)

Karnak said:


> hey again everyone, not been on this server since it was upgraded to 1.9 and i was still using 1.8. Now we should all be using the full release right but i still can't seem to connect....any idea why not?





JamesB said:


> The owner of this server decided to stop hosting months ago.
> 
> Check out this thread for the new server.



Server's been gone for months.  It wasn't even updated to 1.8


----------



## Karnak (Dec 2, 2011)

fair enough, If i could be allowed on to the new one that would be cool. my account name is graveyardskank


----------



## Mikesta~ (Dec 11, 2011)

Too bad its down.


----------



## Sksjdkdk (Dec 13, 2011)

Creativefb is my username


----------



## nikomaru (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, my. I wonder, is this server still viable? I was finally able to straighten out my account, and now I have no access to the place I was beginning to enjoy.


----------

